# Workout log



## hard_gains (Feb 18, 2022)

Sup everyone. Figured I would definitely give this a shot. I never really logged my progress per say so as I go to the gym I'll right it down. Feel free to correct my wrongs or throw in some advice. No one will get better if they don't correct their mistakes. Everything was a little rushed because the gym isn't 24 hours so time was short. That's why my weights jumped up and down a lil.

Bench press: 135x15, 175x12, 195x10, 6x225, 6x225. 1 to 2 minute jump rope between sets.

Incline dumbbell: 55x15, 60x15, 65x15, 80x6, 75x6, 60x10. Crunches between sets.

Dumbbell shoulder press: 45x12, 45x12, 45x10, 45x9. Leg raises during rest

Cable flys: 17.5x20 set of 3
& 
Shoulder side raises: 20x20 set of 3
These two workouts ran together. Set on one then set on another. Gym was closing in about half hour.

Shoulder front raises: 15x20 for 3 sets.
25 set ups between sets.

Pull overs: 70x20 for 3 sets.

Machine dips. 110x25, 120x25, 130x15


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 18, 2022)

I’ll be following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 18, 2022)

Deadlifts: 225x10, 315x8, 335x7, 365x4 , 315x7

Wide grip pull down: 145x12, 150x12, 155x12, 160x10

Close grip pulldown: 160x12, 165x12, 170x10, 175x10

Close grip seated rows: 130x12, 135x12, 140x12, 145x10

Bent over row: 135x10,10,8,8. Getting tired.

Dumbbell row. 55x12, 60x12,10,10
Rest time was alternate workout between bent over lateral raises

Bent over lateral raises. 20x10,10, 15x10,10.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 19, 2022)

Press squat: 450x15, 540x12, 630x10, 720x10, 810x6

Squat: 225x10, 275x6, 315x5

Front squat: 155x10,10,10,6

Lunges dumbbells: 2-25x10,10,10

Calf raises: 90x20,20,20,16

Shoulder shrugs dumbbells: 2-60x10,10,10,10

Decline setups: 25,25,25,25 just body weight

I was dragging ass today. Got off work then hit the gym.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 19, 2022)

Just some videos of me lifting. I'm still pretty new to tracking progress or keeping records. So trial and error. And I just feel weird having someone hold my phone to record me. Pretty sure a high school kid snuck into the background on squats.



			https://drive.google.com/file/d/13pHpMnJhVxdSzT9tYpatACK4plMgnTCB/view?usp=drivesdk
		




			https://drive.google.com/file/d/13qllnNakW_EsStpV6fYujZJ28_2Ppxzf/view?usp=drivesdk
		




			https://drive.google.com/file/d/13smxRCaYSW83C-Veh9YzknYZAoP039eY/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Yano (Feb 19, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Just some videos of me lifting. I'm still pretty new to tracking progress or keeping records. So trial and error. And I just feel weird having someone hold my phone to record me. Pretty sure a high school kid snuck into the background on squats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to watch em bub , told me I do not have access.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> I tried to watch em bub , told me I do not have access.


Try it out. Changed the settings. It's nothing crazy just simple shit in the gym. Just trying to get used to recording and logging shit.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 20, 2022)

Weighing in at 183.        Weight x reps

Dumbbell bench: 50x20,20,20,20,20

Wide grip machine rows: 115x20,20,20,20,20

Incline barbell bench: 135x20,20,12   115x20,20

Reverse grip pulldown: 130x20,20,15  115x20,17

Ez bar curls: 60x20,16,15.   That's 30 lbs + bar

Dumbbell tricep extension: 70x15,15,15

Dumbbell curls: 20x15,12,10

Tricep rope extension: 62.5x20,20,20

Hammer curls: 25x10,10,10

Single arm extension: 25x20,20,20

Probably unnecessary to have that many arm workouts. Could of just added more sets and been just as effective. But sometimes I like variety. Even got the wifey showing off.


----------



## iGone (Feb 20, 2022)

Man really slimmed down in that last pic haha

Good shit man


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> Man really slimmed down in that last pic haha
> 
> Good shit man


You bet.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 20, 2022)

I think you’re wasting a lot of energy and strength getting to your last 1 or 2 sets on each movement.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think you’re wasting a lot of energy and strength getting to your last 1 or 2 sets on each movement.


I'm listening. Little more detail please.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think you’re wasting a lot of energy and strength getting to your last 1 or 2 sets on each movement.


I'll be honest. I've never made a plan. This is just me righting down the workouts I'm just doing.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 20, 2022)

Well you’re doing the normal high volume pyramid up sets. By doing so many reps per set on the way up you’re expending a lot of strength and energy for very gain. 
Mechanical tension is the primary driver of growth. So you’d get more out of your movements if you did feeler sets of 2-4 on the way to your last working sets. What creates more mechanical tension 1 set of 225x6 or 1 set of 240-250x6? Then do one back off set of 20-30% less weight. Both to failure. 
You’d be a lot stronger on your last 1 or 2 sets of each exercise if you didn’t waste so much energy on the sets leading up it. 
I just think your routine has a lot of junk volume. 
After your first movement for a body part it’s already as warm as it’s going to get so there’s no need for the pyramid up to your effective sets.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well you’re doing the normal high volume pyramid up sets. By doing so many reps per set on the way up you’re expending a lot of strength and energy for very gain.
> Mechanical tension is the primary driver of growth. So you’d get more out of your movements if you did feeler sets of 2-4 on the way to your last working sets. What creates more mechanical tension 1 set of 225x6 or 1 set of 240-250x6? Then do one back off set of 20-30% less weight. Both to failure.
> You’d be a lot stronger on your last 1 or 2 sets of each exercise if you didn’t waste so much energy on the sets leading up it.
> I just think your routine has a lot of junk volume.
> After your first movement for a body part it’s already as warm as it’s going to get so there’s no need for the pyramid up to your effective sets.


Okay just so we are on the same page. Once warmed up there really is no need to build up the weight during reps. Pretty much heaviest 6 reps to failure. Was reading some of the training log in workout and was kinda getting that. Save that gas for lower rep high volume. Granted there is still a lot I need to read in there. 😆


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Okay just so we are on the same page. Once warmed up there really is no need to build up the weight during reps. Pretty much heaviest 6 reps to failure. Was reading some of the training log in workout and was kinda getting that. Save that gas for lower rep high volume. Granted there is still a lot I need to read in there. 😆


Here’s what I like set 1)6-10reps, set 2)10-12or 15. 
For about 2-3 movements per body part. 
I can make a routine for you if you like.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s what I like set 1)6-10reps, set 2)10-12or 15.
> For about 2-3 movements per body part.
> I can make a routine for you if you like.


If you want to don't put yourself out if you got something better to do. I'm all about trying something different especial if it furthers my progress. Started watching the junk volume video. Think I know what you mean now.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

All sets to failure (with okay form)
When you reach the top of the rep range up the weight.
When you stall on an exercise 2 weeks in a row change it.
Push 1)
1Incline machine or plate loaded press 5-9,10-12
2Bench press 5-9,10-12
3High incline Smith machine shoulder press 6-9,10-12
4close grip smith bench 2x10-12
5 Cable fly 2x15-20
Db lat raises 10-12,15-20+partials until the weight won’t budge
6 laying db tricep extensions 2x10-12
Standing calves

Pull 1
1Lat pull down 6-9,10-12
2 barbell row 6-9,10-12
3seated neutral grip cable row 2x10-12+ triple drop set
4 chest supported db row 1x15-20
5 cable reverse fly 12-15(take 10-15 breaths between each set and do 2 more sets.)
Cable curl 6-9,10-12
Hammer curl 1x15-20
Abs


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Day off

Legs 1
Lying hamstring curl 6-9,10-12
Hack squat 6-9,10-12+drop set
Single leg press 2x15-20
Leg extensions 1x15-20 plus triple drop set
Seated hamstring curl 6-9,10-12
Adductor (performed same as cable reverse flies)
Seated calves 
Day off


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Push 2
Db incline press 2x10-15
Decline barbell press 6-9,10-12
Pec Dec 2x15-20+ triple drol set
Barbell shoulder press 6-9,10-22
Cable lat raise 2x15-20
Dips 2xfailure 
Cable tricep extension 10-12,15-20
Standing calves 

Pull 2
Pullovers 2x10-12
Rack pull mid shin 2x6-9
Neutral grip pull down 6-9,10-12
Chest supported row 6-9,10-12
Pull-ups 1x failure +negatives to failure 
Rear delt db fly 2x15-20+ swings to absolute failure 
Preacher curl 6-9,10-12,15-20
Abs


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Day off 
Legs 2
Squats 5-9,10-12
Wide leg press 5-9,10-12+ triple drop set
Walking lunges 2x15-20
Adductor 6-9,10-22
Glute kick back 6-9,10-12
Lying leg curl 2x15-20
Seated calf raise 
Day off


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Day off
> Legs 2
> Squats 5-9,10-12
> Wide leg press 5-9,10-12+ triple drop set
> ...


Thank you. I'll try to adhere to it as close as I can. My gym does have all of that equipment like a hack squat but I'll find something close. And I'm looking at 4 days a week for training. But I'll definitely give her my all.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Thank you. I'll try to adhere to it as close as I can. My gym does have all of that equipment like a hack squat but I'll find something close. And I'm looking at 4 days a week for training. But I'll definitely give her my all.


It comes out to about 4 days. 
It’s push/pull day off legs day off repeat. 
It’s just an outline you can change out movements you can’t do to suit you. 
If you don’t have a hack you can do a hack squat on a smith machine.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It comes out to about 4 days.
> It’s push/pull day off legs day off repeat.
> It’s just an outline you can change out movements you can’t do to suit you.
> If you don’t have a hack you can do a hack squat on a smith machine.


I do have one of those. For real I appreciate it.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I do have one of those. For real I appreciate it.


No problem buddy. This is one of the few things I truly enjoy. 

Skip to 1:40


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 27, 2022)

Incline machine
315x6, 275x12

Bench press:
225x7, 185x12

High incline Smith: went a lil heavy at first
225x3, 205x5, 185x11

Close grip smith bench
175x10, 175x7

Cable flys
22.5x15, 17.5x20

Db lateral raise:
30x12, 20x20, then blew those bitches out with partials. 🥴

Laying Db tri extensions
35x12, 35x9

Standing calf raises on Smith
315x15, 315x13, 315x13

I definitely had more energy while hitting reps. I might of rushed the rest time a little to much between sets which I will pay a more attention to. Pretty solid pump in the chest and arms.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 1, 2022)

Lat pull downs
175x9, 160x12

Barbell row
185x7, 165x9

Seated row
160x12, 160x10, triple drop set 130,100,70

Chest supported rows
60x16, 60x12

Cable reverse flys
Don't remember weight.  
3 sets with extremely short rest

Cable curl
50x7, 40x10

Hammer curl
35x12


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 1, 2022)

How are you liking the split so far? 
I know it’s still early.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How are you liking the split so far?
> I know it’s still early.


Pretty good. I'm not as burnt out it seems when I actually hit the next set. Before even with the rest time I couldn't actually push as much weight it seemed. Do you think I could combine the push/pull set together in a single workout? Or is that just to much for a session.?


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 1, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Lat pull downs
> 175x9, 160x12
> 
> Barbell row
> ...


I jealous of your fullness brother, you look SICK

I’d be thrilled to be that thick and juicy.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 1, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I jealous of your fullness brother, you look SICK
> 
> I’d be thrilled to be that thick and juicy.


🥰 That sounded almost sexual. 😄 I'm trying hard buddy. Just a shame we are never big enough.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 1, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> 🥰 That sounded almost sexual. 😄 I'm trying hard buddy. Just a shame we are never big enough.


I see that now, ha, but #Nohomo.

Keep it up, you look massive


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 1, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Pretty good. I'm not as burnt out it seems when I actually hit the next set. Before even with the rest time I couldn't actually push as much weight it seemed. Do you think I could combine the push/pull set together in a single workout? Or is that just to much for a session.?


No just stick to the plan as long as you’re hitting true failure and hitting each set like your life depends on it you’re doing enough. 
Just focus on adding weight or reps each week. 
You grow when you’re eating and resting.
You want to be able to push the blast phase as long as possible. 
If after a couple weeks you’re still recovering well then try adding intensifiers on the back off sets


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 1, 2022)

You’re gonna look insane if you stay consistent.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re gonna look insane if you stay consistent.


That's the goal. Lifting is pretty much all I've ever wanted to do. Family, gym, movies, and motorcycle is it. Super simple and keeps my ass out of trouble.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 1, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> That's the goal. Lifting is pretty much all I've ever wanted to do. Family, gym, movies, and motorcycle is it. Super simple and keeps my ass out of trouble.
> View attachment 18990


Same here. This is my passion. Other than the gym my life is my amazing daughter, my wife and work.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 2, 2022)

Setting leg curl
100x8, 80x13

Smith machine hack squat
275x7, 225x12, plus drop set to 185

Single leg press
120x20, 120x20

Leg extension
100x20, triple drop set 80x10, 60x10, 40x10

Seated calf
90x18, 90x15, 90x12

I have no machine for adductor exercises. Any suggestions?


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 2, 2022)

You can do them with cables


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 2, 2022)

How are the legs feeling?


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How are the legs feeling?


They were actually pretty rough. The drop set on hack wasn't terrible but they were burning a bit. The triple on leg extensions was the worst. Walking was a bit of a problem. Felt like my legs wanted to just roll forward. 😄


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Setting leg curl
> 100x8, 80x13
> 
> Smith machine hack squat
> ...


On the single leg press how did you get both sets to 20 if you took them to absolute failure.
Each set should be until you can’t move the weight
Should be 2 sets each leg


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> On the single leg press how did you get both sets to 20 if you took them to absolute failure.
> Each set should be until you can’t move the weight
> Should be 2 sets each leg


Lots of nice round numbers in there.... 20, 20, 10, 10, 10....🤔  😁


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> On the single leg press how did you get both sets to 20 if you took them to absolute failure.
> Each set should be until you can’t move the weight
> Should be 2 sets each leg


I probably did hold back after hacks. Think I just feel back into the habit of just reaching a count.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 2, 2022)

I've been doing set numbers so long. I'll avoid counts next time. The leg press machine has a rep count. So I'll avoid checking and go till I can't this next round and record


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I probably did hold back after hacks. Think I just feel back into the habit of just reaching a count.


Atleast you realize it. It can take a little time to really get used to pushing to true failure. Don’t worry about the number just maximum effort. 
If you get 17 or 30 on the set it doesn’t matter just push it until you can’t and then adjust to the correct weight next week.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I've been doing set numbers so long. I'll avoid counts next time. The leg press machine has a rep count. So I'll avoid checking and go till I can't this next round and record


Count your reps so you can log them but don’t stop. 
Good work though buddy on following the plan


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Also I do my tempo like this 3 second negative, 1second at the bottom and a 2 second squeeze or contraction at the top on all working reps


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Count your reps so you can log them but don’t stop.
> Good work though buddy on following the plan


Sounds good man. Appreciate ya.


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2022)

Following along, can't wait to see your progress!!!!


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 4, 2022)

Db incline
70x16, 70x15

Decline barbell press
225x8, 205x11

Pec deck triple drop
130x15, 130x16, 110x10, 90x9, 60x11

Barbell shoulder press
135x7, 95x19

Cable lateral raise slow reps
20x13, 20x10

Dips to failure body weight
21, 17

Cable tricep extension
72.5x12, 62.5x17  
little longer rest after first set. Triceps well still a little burnt from dips in first set

Standing calf raises
225x23, 225x20
Calves were cramping from lack of actually pushing them harder. I was pretty bad about skipping calves

Still working on pushing threw to failure. After I think I'm done I try to push at least one or two more. Figured if I'm shaking I'm getting closer but not quite there yet.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 4, 2022)

Pullovers
65x15, 65x12

Couldn't do rack pull mid shin. Squat rack was being used. And no platforms to prop weight up with.
Deadlift
315x7, 315x7

Neutral grip pull down
190x9, 175x10

No adjustable bench available. Real shit time to hit the gym apparently
One arm Db rows
100x7, 90x12

Pull ups to failure
12
Negatives only 5
Those feel like some sad sad numbers for just body weight

Rear delt flys
25x17, 25x14, took a couple breaths and tried to keep going with partials.

Preacher curls with ez bar
50x6, 40x9, 20x16


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 6, 2022)

Current weights is 186 pounds think I started at 175 to 178 before cycle.

Squats
315x9, 275x13

Wide leg press
810x6, 720x9
Triple drop set
630x10, 540x7, 450x4

Walking lunges
2-25 pound dumbbells
14, 11

Adductor cable machine
22.5x11, 17.5x21
Extremely new with this exercise so it was pretty awkward at first

Glute kickbacks cable machine
22.5x8, 17.5x19
Also another workout I've never done. Still working on form.

Leg curl
60x25, 60x16

Standing calf raises
225x25, 225x16

I actually felt like shit after this workout. Walking was hard. The kickbacks and adductors were awkward at first. And trying to mentally get past it's always kinda felt like a chicks exercise. My inner thigh the adductor is actually smaller from lack of training.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 6, 2022)

I've been behind on logging days on here since last week this was actually today's and legs yesterday and so on for this week. I probably should of taken a day off after legs because my strength was pretty low but not having much of a flexible work schedule I get it in when I can. My workout did suffer from it actually. But I would rather go instead of missing out on a workout. My workouts are 3 to 4 days in a row. Followed by 3 to 4 days rest. During the 12 to 14 shift during the week makes it hard to split the days up.

Incline machine
315x9, 275x11

Bench press
225x5, 185x10

High incline Smith machine
205x7, 185x8

Close grip bench Smith machine
175x11, 175x11

Cable flys
27.5x12, 17.5x16

Dumbbell lateral raises
30x11, 15x25

Laying tricep extension
35x12, 35x11

Standing calves
225x28, 275x15


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 7, 2022)

Lat pulldowns
175x10, 160x13

Barbell row
185x8, 165x12

Seated neutral row
160x14, 160x11
Triple drop set
130x17, 100x9, 70x10

Chest supported rows dumbbells
45x15

Reverse cable flys
Few Seconds rest time
12.5x12, 12.5x3, 7.5x6

Cable curls
57.5x9, 52.5x13

Hammer curls
35x16.    Last 3 reps were a little sloppy


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 8, 2022)

I have no machine for lying leg curls. Might add a couple more sets to the setting leg curls or possibly use a dumbbell laying flat on the floor.

Setting hamstring curls
100x8, 80x17

Smith hack squat
275x13, 225x21, 185x15

Single leg press
140x21, 140x16

Leg extension
100x24
Triple drop set
80x12, 60x7, 40x11

Adductor cable
Very short breaks
22.5x12, 22.5x5, 22.5x5

Seated calf raises
90x21, 90x23, 90x14


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 8, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I have no machine for lying leg curls. Might add a couple more sets to the setting leg curls or possibly use a dumbbell laying flat on the floor.
> 
> Setting hamstring curls
> 100x8, 80x17
> ...


I really like Nordic curls. Look up some variations on YouTube.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I really like Nordic curls. Look up some variations on YouTube.


Those look hard as shit. 😁 I'll give her a go.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 8, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Those look hard as shit. 😁 I'll give her a go.


Might take a couple weeks to really get them down. On new movements I’d concentrate on form over intensity. Youll get growth from the novel stimulus


----------



## CJ (Mar 8, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Those look hard as shit. 😁 I'll give her a go.


You can scale them by pushing yourself up for assistance, or lightly banding them. Or by really working the negative.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 10, 2022)

Db incline press
75x17, 75x14

Decline barbell press
235x8, 215x11

Pec deck
130x15, 130x10
Triple drop set
110x14, 90x7, 60x13

Barbell shoulder press
135x8, 95x19
Went way to light on second set

Cable lateral raise
12.5x17, 12.5x14

Dips body weight
20, 13

Cable tricep extensions
72.5x15, 72.5x12

Standing calf raises
315x20, 315x19


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 12, 2022)

Pullovers
85x18, 85x15

Deadlifts
335x12, 335x8

Neutral grip pulldown
195x11, 180x10

Chest supported rows
65x12, 55x11

Pullups
12, -6 negatives

Rear delt dumbbell flys
30x15, 30x12 then keep trying to swing those bitches

Preacher curls ez bar
50x13, 40x11, 20x12

Abs


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 14, 2022)

Squats
335x7, 295x8

Wide leg press
810x7, 720x8,
Drop set
630x7, 540x6, 450x4

Walking lunges
35x13, 35x14

Adductor
22.5x14, 17.5x19
Did reps as slow as possible it's still weird doing this excersize.

Glute kickback
Just did body weight at home gym was packed

Leg curls
80x14, 80x13

Seated calves
135x16, 135x15

When you guys use Nordic curls are you just using a weighted barbell or strapping your legs down to something?

It was a little better going this time around. Even with the weight slightly increased. For the longest time 315 was about as high as I would go. After 5 reps I was pretty toast. I pretty much figured that I was over fatigued after most of my workouts so the next workout suffered extremely. Also why my bench and squat never truly increased. Just guessing tho.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 14, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Squats
> 335x7, 295x8
> 
> Wide leg press
> ...


You’re pretty much running this 3-4 days in a row?


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re pretty much running this 3-4 days in a row?


There is really is no other way for me. Saturday, Sunday, and Monday are the only days I can workout. Sometimes one other day threw the week if I actually get off early enough. Driving a semi I can't really have a very flexible schedule.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 14, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> There is really is no other way for me. Saturday, Sunday, and Monday are the only days I can workout. Sometimes one other day threw the week if I actually get off early enough. Driving a semi I can't really have a very flexible schedule.


🤔 the routine I gave you is gonna be almost impossible to recover from like that. Not your fault and you’re a beast for running it. 
Pull back the volume and drop the intensifiers. 
Then re evaluate. See if you’re progressing again.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 14, 2022)

Remove the dropsets. 
Remove the walking lunges. squats to 1 all out set instead of 2. 
Drop deadlifts as those are going to murder you trying to do those and then squats the next day


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Remove the dropsets.
> Remove the walking lunges. squats to 1 all out set instead of 2.
> Drop deadlifts as those are going to murder you trying to do those and then squats the next day


Okay. I'm still making progress on my lifts. Usually Saturday and Sunday I'm feeling pretty strong. Monday well it takes a little time to get the juices going. But the lifts are still doable. This week is my vacation so I'll be able to space everything out. I love to lift man. Even tired my ass will go to the gym. I'm partially retarded. 😁


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 14, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Okay. I'm still making progress on my lifts. Usually Saturday and Sunday I'm feeling pretty strong. Monday well it takes a little time to get the juices going. But the lifts are still doable. This week is my vacation so I'll be able to space everything out. I love to lift man. Even tired my ass will go to the gym. I'm partially retarded. 😁


I’m partially retarded myself so I understand.


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> There is really is no other way for me. Saturday, Sunday, and Monday are the only days I can workout. Sometimes one other day threw the week if I actually get off early enough. Driving a semi I can't really have a very flexible schedule.


You OTR? Regional? You doing a full 14 each work day? I'm a driver too, I understand the issues.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> You OTR? Regional? You doing a full 14 each work day? I'm a driver too, I understand the issues.


No just a ltl local driving but it's over night line haul pulling double trailers. I'm driver to Kansas City, Des Moines, or Rock Island Illinois. Most days I do pretty much work a 12 to 14 hour day. Running Des Moines is the only day I'll be off at 8 to 10 hours.


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> No just a ltl local driving but it's over night line haul pulling double trailers. I'm driver to Kansas City, Des Moines, or Rock Island Illinois. Most days I do pretty much work a 12 to 14 hour day. Running Des Moines is the only day I'll be off at 8 to 10 hours.


I'm local, 12 hour days are my average. I miss a gym session here and there too, I try to go my 2 days off, then 2 other days mid work week.

I do a rotating PPL split(but leg day is always on a day off, I'll do some leg exts and calfs a few days later for a mini 2nd session) because I know I'll get in at least 3 days. It's rough, but you'll figure out what works best for you.

Best of luck sir!!!


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 16, 2022)

LolIncline machine
335x10, 295x12

Bench
225x7, 185x11

High incline press
225x7, 205x9

Close grip smith press
195x9, 195x8

Cable flys
22.5x16, 22.5x14

Dumbbell lateral raises
30x15, 20x until my arms stopped swinging

Laying dumbbell tricep
35x11, 35x12

Standing calf raises
315x20, 315x19, 315x13


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 18, 2022)

20 minutes on stationary bike because I do zero cardio ever so just an add in for extra health benefits.

Lat pull downs
190x15, 175x12

Barbell rows
205x7, 185x12

Seated rows
175x14, 175x10
Drop set
130x15, 100x10, 70x90

Chest supported rows
45x19

Cable reverse flys
12.5x14, 12.5x7, 7.5x9
Short short rests

Cable curl
62.5x12, 57.5x12
Slow reps

Hammer curls dumbbell
45x11, 45x10

Abs


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 18, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> 20 minutes on stationary bike because I do zero cardio ever so just an add in for extra health benefits.
> 
> Lat pull downs
> 190x15, 175x12
> ...


Just be careful with the cardio on your work/training schedule as it can add up and eat into your recovery. 
Other than that keep killing man. 
I love the log. 
What’s the diet looking like?


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just be careful with the cardio on your work/training schedule as it can add up and eat into your recovery.
> Other than that keep killing man.
> I love the log.
> What’s the diet looking like?


Diet is decent. Eating around 2800 calories last time I actually added it all up. I stick to basically the same thing day after day. Except dinner is usually changed up. This is a rough estimate.

Fat 85 grams
Carbs 233 grams
Protein 258 grams


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just be careful with the cardio on your work/training schedule as it can add up and eat into your recovery.
> Other than that keep killing man.
> I love the log.
> What’s the diet looking like?


I also try to keep sodium pretty low. My blood pressure was all fucked up for a while and I couldn't figure it out. Finally realized eating a can of mixed nuts every other day was fucking it up. I'm a dip shit sometimes. 😁


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 18, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I also try to keep sodium pretty low. My blood pressure was all fucked up for a while and I couldn't figure it out. Finally realized eating a can of mixed nuts every other day was fucking it up. I'm a dip shit sometimes. 😁


You need sodium. It helps with a lot of functions in the body including contractile tissue. 
I’ve worked up 5-6 grams a day.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 25, 2022)

This was actually 2 days ago.

Hack squats Smith
315x10, 285x11, 225x10, 185x11

Single leg press
140x19, 140x15

Leg extension
110x25, 90x21, 70x10, 50x6

Seated ham curls
100x13, 90x14

Adductor
22.5x14, 22.5x13

Seated calves
135x21, 135x19

Kneeling leg curls
50x15


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 25, 2022)

Today
Db incline press
80x15, 80x14

Decline barbell
245x3, 225x6, 225x4
Went a little to heavy off the bat. Will correct weight. Should of dropped the weight on last set also

Pec deck
140x19, 140x12
Triple drop
120x13, 100x10, 80x11

Cable lateral raise
17.5x14, 17.5x12

Dips body weight
19, 15

Cable tricep
77.5x20, 77.5x17

Standing calf raises
315x21, 315x16


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 25, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Today
> Db incline press
> 80x15, 80x14
> 
> ...


How was your control on the decline? 
If it were me and it was controlled I’d keep the weight and just get stronger


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How was your control on the decline?
> If it were me and it was controlled I’d keep the weight and just get stronger


It was controlled. It was after a 12 hour shift so I could of been a little on the tired side.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 27, 2022)

Pullovers
90x16, 90x16

Deadlift with wrist straps
365x11, 365x8

Neutral grip pulldown
195x11, 180x12

Chest supported rows
70x10, 60x13

Pullups body weight
12, -4

Rear delt flys
30x17, 30x16, + burnouts

Ez bar curls
60x10, 40x15, 20x16

Abs


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 29, 2022)

Yesterday
Squats
335x8, 315x9

Front squats
225x8, 225x8

Leg press
810x8, 720x12, 630x11

Lunges
35x13, 35x10

Adductor
22.5x20, 22.5x15

Kneeling leg curls
90x13, 90x9

Setting leg curl
90x15, 90x11

Seated calves
135x20, 135x11


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 29, 2022)

Incline plate loaded press
335x11, 315x9

Bench
225x6, 185x12

High incline Smith press
225x6, 205x8
Rest pause
185x4

Close grip smith bench
195x9, 195x6

Cable flys
22.5x18, 22.5x13

Db lateral raise
35x15, 25x16 and partials

Laying Db tricep
35x20, 35x11

Seated overhead tricep extension
90x13, 90x12

I could definitely feal the fatigue from squats and deadlifts. 🥴 But still a good workout.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 31, 2022)

Pull downs
205x11, 190x11

Barbell row
205x10, 185x12

Neutral grip rows
175x12, 175x9
Drop set
145x9, 130x6, 115x5

Chest supported rows
55x9, 55x8

Cable reverse fly
12.5x12, 12.5x7, 7.5x11

Cable curls
62.5x11, 62.5x8

Hammer curls
45x10, 45x7

Abs


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 4, 2022)

Running behind on posting my workouts

Kneeling hamstring
50x21, 50x12

Smith hack squat
315x8, 285x9, 225x10

Single leg press
169x15, 150x15

Leg extension
110x21, 90x20, 70x19, 50x14

Seated hamstring
100x12, 90x14

Adductor
22.5x19, 22.5x14

Seated calves
Had to skip ran out of time.


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 5, 2022)

Db incline
85x13, 85x11

Decline barbell
225x8, 225x5, 225x3

Pec deck
150x15, 150x12
Triple drop
120x14, 100x6, 80x14

Barbell shoulder press
135x7, 135x4, 95x10

Dips
19, 13

Cable lateral raise
17.5x15, 17.5x13

Cable tricep
77.5x15, 77.5x12

Seated Calves
135x20, 135,17


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 5, 2022)

Pull overs
95x20, 95x16

Deadlifts
365x10, 365x8

Neutral grip pulldown
190x12, 185x15

Chest supported rows
70x11, 60x11

Assisted pullups
15, 10

Rear delt fly
35x17, 35x12

Preacher curls
60x10, 40x13, 20x15


----------



## PZT (Apr 5, 2022)

good strong look. cheers bro


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 5, 2022)

PZT said:


> good strong look. cheers bro


I appreciate it man.


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 13, 2022)

Slacking a little. Been hitting the gym but it's been a cluster fuck of a week so haven't written down my workouts. I'll get her back on track at this next workout.

Current weight is 185


----------



## CJ (Apr 13, 2022)

Get back on track!!!


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> Get back on track!!!


I was still killing it in the gym. Just forgot to write it down. Just was rushed. But I really do enjoy seeing my progress over time. Just from the help @RiR0 gave me it's really improved my lifts. Might try a max out one of these weeks and find out how well I've progressed strength wise. But you right @CJ I'll get my shit together.


----------



## CJ (Apr 13, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I was still killing it in the gym. Just forgot to write it down. Just was rushed. But I really do enjoy seeing my progress over time. Just from the help @RiR0 gave me it's really improved my lifts. Might try a max out one of these weeks and find out how well I've progressed strength wise. But you right @CJ I'll get my shit together.


You're following good advice from a smart man. Don't waste that opportunity.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> You're following good advice from a smart man. Don't waste that opportunity.


Thanks buddy. I appreciate that


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 15, 2022)

Squats
335x7, 315x10

Front squat
225x8
Decided against another set. Back pump was pretty bad after one.

Leg press
830x8, 740x10, 650x15

Lunges
35x13, 35x12

Adductors
27.5x18, 27.5x10

Seated leg curls
110x14, 110x10

Kneeling leg curls
90x10, 90x10

Calves
180x14, 180x13


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 17, 2022)

Plate loaded incline machine
355x10, 335x9

Bench press
225x8, 225x6

Smith high incline press
225x7, 205x9, 185x9

Smith Close grip flat bench
205x9 185x10

Cable flys
22.5x22, 22.5x15

Db lateral raise
35x15, 35x15

Laying tricep db extensions
40x12, 40x10

Flat bench I feel I could push a little harder. Without a spotter I think I'm just holding myself back. Still good show reps.


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 17, 2022)

Lat pull downs
175x7, 160x12

Barbell rows
205x10, 185x12

Seated neutral grip rows
175x15, 175x10, 145x17

Chest supported rows
65x14, 65x12

Reverse flys
50x16, 50x15

Bar bell curls
75x9, 55x12

Hammer curls
45x9, 40x11


----------



## hard_gains (May 1, 2022)

Been logging workouts. Just haven't had a set down time to post. Sorry in advance for posting back to back.

Kneeling hamstring curls
90x10, 90x11

Hack squats
315x7, 295x7
Had same serious pain in outer quad. So kinda babied it.

Single leg press
170x9, 130x14

Leg extension
120x24, 110x26, 90x13, 70x9

Seated hamstring
110x11, 90x16

Seated calves
189x23, 180x22


----------



## hard_gains (May 1, 2022)

Db incline
90x12, 90x11

Decline barbell
225x7, 225x7, 185x12

Pec deck
150x16, 150x14
Drop set
120x17, 100x14, 80x9

Barbell shoulder press
135x5, 95x14

Cable lateral raise
17.5x14, 17.5x13

Dip machine
190x17, 190x10

Cable tricep
85.5x9, 85.5x8


----------



## hard_gains (May 1, 2022)

Db Pullovers
100X15, 100x12

Deadlifts
405x6, 405x6

Neutral grip pulldowns
205x11, 175x12

Db single arm row
75x12, 65x15

Pullups
I had no juice for these. Maybe 3 solid pullups.

Db reverse flys
30x15, 30x12

Ez bar curl
Drop set
60, 40, 20 weights
did not count reps just kept curling


----------



## hard_gains (May 1, 2022)

Squat
335x5, 315x5

Leg press
850x5, 760x8, 670x10

Db Lunges
40x12, 40x9

Adductor
27.5x9, 12.5x16

Kickbacks
22.5x15, 22.5x15
Felt kinda sexy doing these😅

Kneeling leg curls
100x9, 100x7

Seated calves
190, 190
Fucked up and forgot to count the reps


----------



## hard_gains (May 1, 2022)

Plate loaded incline
355x5, 315x9

Bench
225x7, 225x6

Incline bench press
185x10, 185x7
Smith machine wasn't open yet

Close grip smith
205x7, 185x10

Cable fly
22.5x22, 22.5x16

Db lateral raise
35x16, 35x11

Db tricep one arm
40x8, 35x12, 35x8


----------



## hard_gains (May 1, 2022)

Lat pulldown
215x9, 190x12

Barbell row
225x8, 185x13

Seated row
205x13, 175x16

Chest supported rows
70x9, 70x9

Cable reverse fly
12.5x10, 12.5x11

Ez curl
One drop set
60,40,20

Hammer curls
50x7, 40x13

Abs


----------



## hard_gains (May 5, 2022)

Kneeling hamstring
90x13, 90x10

Smith machine Hack squats
315x8, 225x15
Might drop weight a little. Feel like I should go a little deeper with the squat. The 225 was kinda the sweet spot.

Single leg press
170x16, 170x12

Leg extension
140x20
Drop set
120x21, 90x15, 70x12

Seated hamstring curl
110x12, 90x17

Adductor
17.5x21, 17.5x18

Seated calves
180x16, 180x10


----------



## hard_gains (May 6, 2022)

Db incline
90x11, 90x7

Decline barbell
225x8, 185x13

Pec deck
150x23, 150x17
Drop set
130x17, 120x8, 90x10

Barbell shoulder press
115x10, 95x14

Cable lateral raise
17.5x14, 17.5x10

Dips
Body weight
21, 16

Cable tricep
80x15, 80x12

Standing calves
315x21, 315x16


----------



## hard_gains (May 9, 2022)

Pullovers
100x20, 100x13

Deadlifts
315x12, 315x9
Didn't bring wrist straps and 405 last week fucking wrecked me. 😄

Pulldown 
210x13, 180x14

Chest supported rows
80x10, 70x12

Db rear delt flys
35x13, 35x11

Preacher curls
65x8, 45x14, 25x15


----------



## hard_gains (May 9, 2022)

Squats
335x8, 315x10

Leg press
850x8, 760x7, 670x10

Lunges
40x10, 40x8

Adductor
22.5x20, 22.5x17

Kick backs
27.5x15, 27.5x14

Kneeling leg curls
100x12, 100x9

Seated calves
190x20, 190x11


----------



## hard_gains (May 9, 2022)

@RiR0 got any feed back on anything? Quick update I'm back to trt dose. Dropped the deca April 15. My strength has surprisingly stayed the same. Granted it's a longer ester but I thought it would of dropped quite a bit. But all and all I'm extremely happy with my strength so far.


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> @RiR0 got any feed back on anything? Quick update I'm back to trt dose. Dropped the deca April 15. My strength has surprisingly stayed the same. Granted it's a longer ester but I thought it would of dropped quite a bit. But all and all I'm extremely happy with my strength so far.


As long you’re recovering and progressing looks good man


----------



## hard_gains (May 11, 2022)

Kinda tanked out pretty quick. Still felt kinda exhausted from legs on Sunday. Decided to just drop the weight to what was manageable.

Plate loaded machine Incline press
355x8, 315x9

Dumbbell bench press
100x5, 85x10

Smith High incline press
225x2, 205x5, 185x8

Smith Close grip flat
205x6, 185x8

Cable fly
27.5x15, 27.5x13

Ez bar skull crushers
50x29, 50x17
Short rest between those sets

Standing Calves
315x21, 315x18


----------



## RiR0 (May 11, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Kinda tanked out pretty quick. Still felt kinda exhausted from legs on Sunday. Decided to just drop the weight to what was manageable.
> 
> Plate loaded machine Incline press
> 355x8, 315x9
> ...


When is the last time you took a deload or time off


----------



## PZT (May 11, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Kinda tanked out pretty quick. Still felt kinda exhausted from legs on Sunday. Decided to just drop the weight to what was manageable.
> 
> Plate loaded machine Incline press
> 355x8, 315x9
> ...


Real nice work being done in here


----------



## hard_gains (May 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> When is the last time you took a deload or time off


What's that???? 😅 I haven't taken a full week off since December.


----------



## hard_gains (May 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> When is the last time you took a deload or time off


I'll finish out this week and take a week off. My body could use a break. Finally got some nice weather here so I can cruise on the bike and go swimming. Not much to do during the shit weather here so I over kill it at the gym. 😆


----------



## RiR0 (May 11, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I'll finish out this week and take a week off. My body could use a break. Finally got some nice weather here so I can cruise on the bike and go swimming. Not much to do during the shit weather here so I over kill it at the gym. 😆


Yeah buddy you’ve been hitting it hard for a minute. Take a week completely off then just do 5-7 days of everything just short of failure


----------



## hard_gains (May 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> Real nice work being done in here


I appreciate that man.


----------



## hard_gains (May 11, 2022)

Haven't posted a pic in a while
184 lbs currently


----------



## RiR0 (May 11, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Haven't posted a pic in a while
> 184 lbs currently
> View attachment 21914
> View attachment 21913


What size is your waist


----------



## hard_gains (May 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What size is your waist


32" in a pair of Levi's. I don't have a tape to get measurements.


----------



## PZT (May 11, 2022)

#trapgod


----------



## hard_gains (May 21, 2022)

Current weight
180

Incline plate loaded press
225x17, 365x6,325x9

Dumbbell flat bench
100x5, 85x11

High incline Smith press
225x3, 205x5, 185x10

Close grip smith bench
205x7, 185x9

Cable flys
27.5x15, 27.5x14

Dumbbell lateral raise
40x15, 35x16

Dumbbell tricep extension
40x10
Slight elbow irritation on left arm so went with a different tricep workout.

Overhead cable tricep extensions
57.5x12, 47.5x15

Elevated Standing calve raises
315x22, 315x19

20 minutes on stationary bike
5 miles


----------



## hard_gains (May 23, 2022)

Left bicep has a pretty mean twitch going on when I was mowing the yard earlier. Pretty good workout. Chest and triceps are pretty beat the fuck up today. Take a week off and forget how sore you can get. 😄

Lat pull down
115x30, 220x8, 195x11

Barbell rows
235x8, 205x12

Seated rows
215x10, 190x16

Chest supported dumbbell row
70x13, 70x12

Cable reverse flys
17.5x8, 12.5x13

Cable curl
62.5x11, 62.5x9

Hammer curls
35x15, 35x14


----------



## hard_gains (May 27, 2022)

After single leg press I thought I was going to throw up. Also had some serious back pump going on . Maybe I wasn't completely spot on with my form on hack or rolled my back during leg press. I'll pay better attention next time. Feel pretty good except my legs are pretty fucked off.

Kneeling leg curls
45x25, 100x10, 100x8

Smith hack squats
135x21, 315x13, 275x16

Single leg press
180x16, 180x11

Leg extension
160x15, 140x15, 90x21

Seated leg curls
110x12, 110x11

Seated calves
190x13, 190x13


----------



## hard_gains (May 28, 2022)

I'm working on trying to find a partner on flat and decline bench. I feel there is more left in me for about one or two reps. But I don't trust allot of the people in there except a couple guys. Not a lot of weight but high school kids or an elderly man sounds like a bad idea

Dumbbell incline
45x31, 95x9, 95x7

Decline barbell
235x4, 225x6, 205x9

Pec deck
170x16, 170x12
Short rest
120x11

Dumbbell shoulders
115x11, 115x8

Cable lateral raise
17.5x14, 17.5x11

Dip machine
210x12, 210x9

Tricep cable
85x12, 85x10

Seated calves
135x35, 135x29


----------



## RiR0 (May 28, 2022)

Use the smith machine


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 4, 2022)

5/30

Pullovers
55x25, 100x15, 100x11

Deadlifts
225x10, 405x5, 405x4
Fucked something up in my lower back. Bending over and walking has been an issue.

Pulldowns
210x12, 180x18

Chest supported bd rows
80x10, 80x8

Pullups bodyweight
12, 9

Rear delt flys
35x13, 35x10

Preacher curls
65x9, 45x12, 25x16


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 4, 2022)

Today I skipped legs because of lower back. It's doing better but it's still irritated and figured going heavy on squats would just throw me back to square one. So push day instead

Incline plate loaded press
225x21, 356x5, 325x7

Dumbbell bench
100x7, 85x10

High incline Smith press
225x5, 185x11

Close grip smith
205x7, 186x10

Cable flys
27.5x17, 27.5x12 
Drop down
17.5x10

Dumbbell lateral
40x15, 40x12
Drop down
25x12

Skull crushers
85x17, 85x12

Rope tricep pushdown
60x13, 60x7 slow as possible on reps

Standing calf raises
315x18, 315x13

No idea how to pose so don't give me shit about it. 😏


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 10, 2022)

Running behind posting. Last 3 workouts

Lat pulldowns
130x20, 190x12, 160x16

Barbell rows
135x14, 235x8, 205x12

Seated row
190x12, 160x18

Chest supported dumbbell row
80x11, 80x9

Cable reverse fly 
60x11, 60x15

Ez bar curl
95x9, 75x14, 55x19

Hammer curls
40x9, 40x9

*   LEGS*

Squats
315x9, 315x7

Wide leg press
810x8, 720x7, 630x11

Walking lunges
30x12, 30x12

Adductor
17.5x22, 17.5x16

Kneeling leg curls
90x11, 90x10

Seated calves
155x20, 155x17

*PUSH*
Completely regret working out directly after leg day. Should of rested. So dropped weight or added another set where I feel I came up short. Definitely exhausted.

Dumbbell incline
50x30, 90x9, 90x9

Decline barbell
135x21, 225x4, 225x4, 185x10

Pec deck
170x17, 170x13, 
Triple drop set
140x13, 120x10, 100x7

Barbell shoulder press
115x7, 115x6, 115x5

Cable side laterals
12.5x20, 12.5x16

Dip machine
180x14, 180x14

Cable tricep
80x12, 80x10


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 11, 2022)

Skipped deadlifts this round. Back isn't hurting but can feel slight irritation picking anything heavy up off the floor. Better safe then sorry. 

Pullovers
55x30, 100x15, 100x14

Neutral grip pulldowns
115x21, 205x20, 175x12

Chest supported rows
85x11, 85x9

Pullups
11, 9

Rear delt dumbbell fly
25x19, 25x18, partials 6

Preacher curls
95x5, 75x11, 55x13

Abs


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 12, 2022)

Kneeling hamstring curl
55x21, 110x7, 100x11

Smith hack squat
135x25, 315x9, 295x12
Drop set
225x10

Single leg press machine
160x16, 160x16

Leg extensions
120x22
Triple drop set
100x16, 80x7, 60x6

Seated hamstring curl
120x8, 100x14

Adductor
17.5x15, 17.5x12


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 14, 2022)

Incline plate press
25x25, 365x6, 315x10

Bench
135x15, 245x2, 225x6, 185x10

High incline Smith
225x3, 225x3, 185x10

Close grip smith
185x12, 185x10

Cable flys
27.5x15, 22.5x16

Dumbbell lateral
40x13, 30x18
Partial
30x6

Standing calves
315x22, 315x18


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 15, 2022)

Lat pulldown
130x16, 220x9, 195x13

Barbell row
135x12, 235x7, 205x11

Seated neutral grip cable rows
215x9
Triple drop set
175x12, 145x7, 100x11

Chest supported db rows
85x13, 85x10

Cable reverse flys
17.5x12, short rest rep tell I can't anymore

Cable curl
72.5x8, 62.5x10

Hammer curl
40x12, 40x8


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 17, 2022)

Squats
225x10, 335x7, 295x12

Leg press
830x9, 740x11
Triple drop set
630x11, 540x7, 450x4

Lunges
25x16, 25x13

Glute kickback
32.5x15, 32.5x12

Adductor
17.5x8, 7.5x21

Kneeling leg curl
100x10, 90x12

Seated calves
190x17, 190x17


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 19, 2022)

Dumbbell incline
80x15, 80x12

Decline barbell
225x6, 205x11

Pec deck
170x24, 170x14
Triple drop set
140x14, 120x9, 100x8

Barbell shoulders
125x8, 95x15

Cable laterals
12.5x20, 12.5x15

Dips body weight
21, 19

Dumbbell seated overhead tricep
95x11, 85x13

Standing calves 
Feet elevated
315x19, 315x14


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 22, 2022)

Yesterday
Pullover
100x15, 100x15

Deadlifts
405x5, 405x3

Neutral grip pulldowns
220x10, 205x10

Chest supported rows
95x7, 80x10

Pull up
12, 7

Read delt fly
30x20, 30x14

Today 
Finished up yesterday's workout because ran out of time because of the Christian brothers trying to save my soul.

Preacher curls
Forgot to count reps 
95, 75, 55

Hammer curls
Also didn't count reps
30, 30

40 minutes on stationary bike


----------



## CJ (Jun 22, 2022)

Don't do preacher curls in front of the Christian brotherhood. You asked for it.


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 27, 2022)

My bad boys. Dragging ass on logging. Keep leaving my log book in my car and space it off.

6-23-22
Kneeling hamstring
110x10, 100x11

Smith hack squat
325x11, 295x14
Drop set
225x10

Single leg press
160x19, 160x19

Leg extensions
130x21
Triple drop set
100x15, 80x7, 80x7

Seated ham curls
120x12, 100x17

Adductor
17.5x14, 17.5x13

Did skip calve raises because I slightly rolled my ankle climbing on pallets at work. It was pretty sore towards the end of the workout.


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 27, 2022)

6-24-22
Bench press
225x9, 205x12

Incline plate loaded press
365x3, 335x5, 315x6

Smith High incline
195x10, 185x11

Smith Close grip flat bench
195x8, 195x7

Cable Flys
27.5x16, 27.5x15

Dumbbell laterals
40x16, 30x21
And as many as possible after short rest

Laying dumbbell tricep
40x11, 40x8

Standing calves
315x21, 315x15


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 27, 2022)

6-26-22
Lat pulldown
225x7, 200x10

Barbell row
235x9, 205x11

Seated cable row
215x9, 205x11
Triple drop set
175x6, 145x5, 100x9

Chest supported dumbbell row
80x12, 70x14

Cable reverse flys
7.5x no idea on the number. Just keep moving the arms until body stops.

Cable curls
72.5x6, 62.5x10

Hammer curls
35x17, 35x13


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 27, 2022)

Today
Squats
335x11, 315x12

Leg press
850x8, 760x10
Triple drop set
630x12, 540x7, 450x7

Lunges
25x14, 25x11

Adductor
12.5x13, 12.5x12

Kick back
32.5x19, 32.5x19

Kneeling curl
90x10, 45x18

Seated calves
180x15, 180x15


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 29, 2022)

Dumbbell incline
85x14, 80x12

Decline barbell
225x7, 205x11

Pec deck
180x17, 180x15
Triple drop set
140x10, 120x7, 100x9

Barbell shoulders
135x6, 105x16

Cable laterals
12.5x23, 12.5x16

Dips body weight
24, 15

Dumbbell seated overhead tricep
95x9, 85x11

Standing calves
Feet elevated
315x20, 315x14
Body weight burn out.


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 30, 2022)

Pullovers
115x11, 115x9

Deadlifts
405x6, 405x4

Neutral grip pulldowns
225x11, 205x13

Chest supported bd rows
95x7, 80x10

Pullups bodyweight
14, and 3 negatives

Rear delt flys
30x22, 30x20
Burn out

Preacher curls
85x10, 65x16, 45x21
Wasn't adding the ez bar weight before hand. 😁


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 1, 2022)

Smith hack squats
335x8, 315x11
Drop set after 30 second rest
225x14

Kneeling leg curl
120x8, 100x11

Single leg press
180x15, 180x14

Leg extension
140x22
Triple drop set
100x12, 80x7, 60x7

Seated leg curls
140x6, 110x13

Adductor
17.5x15, 17.5x14

Seated calves
180x16, 180x11


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 5, 2022)

Bench press
235x8, 215x11

Incline plate loaded press
345x5, 315x7

Smith High incline
205x7, 195x10

Smith Close grip flat bench
195x10, 195x9

Cable Flys
27.5x18, 27.5x16

Dumbbell laterals
45x10, 35x19

Laying dumbbell tricep
40x11, 40x9

Standing calves
315x22, 315x16


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 5, 2022)

Lat pulldown
225x9, 200x11

Barbell row
245x5, 205x11

Seated cable row
215x10, 205x12
Triple drop set
175x9, 145x6, 100x7

Chest supported dumbbell row
70x16, 70x12

Cable reverse flys
12.5x12
Then burn out after short rest

Cable curls
72.5x7, 62.5x10

Hammer curls
35x17, 35x14


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 5, 2022)

Looking solid bro!


----------



## CJ (Jul 5, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Lat pulldown
> 225x9, 200x11
> 
> Barbell row
> ...


Crushing it!!!!!! 💪


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 5, 2022)

I really appreciate that guys.


Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Looking solid bro!





CJ said:


> Crushing it!!!!!! 💪


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 5, 2022)

How much are you weighing


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How much are you weighing


187lbs


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 7, 2022)

Squats
355x7, 325x11

Leg press
850x11, 760x11
Triple drop set
630x12, 540x7, 450x7

Lunges
25x15, 25x11

Adductor
12.5x16 7.5x31
Very very slow reps on the lighter weight. Sometimes I feel like I might be cheating myself on certain workouts because I might rush threw it faster then I should.

Kick back
37.5x16, 32.5x18

Kneeling curl
45x20, 45x14

Seated calves
135x16, 135x16
Also slowed down the reps.

Also a highschool kid walked up to me saying " bro you were shredding it in there". ☺️ I'm like thanks man. The gym is really all I do. Conversation died right away. At 33 I'm finding it harder to have any actual conversation with highschool kids.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 8, 2022)

Still pretty wiped from legs. Was going to take another day off but headed out on a road trip tomorrow to visit family. So tomorrow will be a rest day.

Dumbbell incline
85x13, 80x11

Decline barbell
225x9, 205x10 
15 second rest and pushed out 2 more on 205

Barbell shoulders
135x6, 105x16

Pec deck
180x17, 180x15
Triple drop set
140x15, 120x8, 100x8

Cable laterals
17.5x14, 12.5x20

Dips body weight
23, 17

Dumbbell seated overhead tricep
90x12, 85x14

Skipped calves because legs are fucked up right now.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 8, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Still pretty wiped from legs. Was going to take another day off but headed out on a road trip tomorrow to visit family. So tomorrow will be a rest day.
> 
> Dumbbell incline
> 85x13, 80x11
> ...


Kicking ass brotha..Are you staying on top of your nutrition? Ive enjoyed following your log..Ive also adjusted my routine a bit to match


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 9, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Kicking ass brotha..Are you staying on top of your nutrition? Ive enjoyed following your log..Ive also adjusted my routine a bit to match


I appreciate that. I should probably start tracking all my calories again. I've always stayed pretty consistent with my meals except my dinner and breakfast I'll change up. Maybe I'll start posting calorie intake as well so if anyone has any feed back that could help a guy out. The routine I'm actually extremely happy with. It was @RiR0 that suggested it to me. If you look at my very first post my volume was kinda over kill. I also struggled with counting reps and stopping at a set number instead of going all out. But trial and error right.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 9, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I appreciate that. I should probably start tracking all my calories again. I've always stayed pretty consistent with my meals except my dinner and breakfast I'll change up. Maybe I'll start posting calorie intake as well so if anyone has any feed back that could help a guy out. The routine I'm actually extremely happy with. It was @RiR0 that suggested it to me. If you look at my very first post my volume was kinda over kill. I also struggled with counting reps and stopping at a set number instead of going all out. But trial and error right.


Man you're doing a damn good job with a good foundation.. Im doing a very similar split.. Post your nutrition if you can..I bet @RiR0 wouldnt mind giving you pointers with that too since you arent wasting time and getting it done..Ive been Reading his posts for the last few months in different threads..You can tell he knows wtf he is doing..


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 11, 2022)

Sunday workout.

Different gym this week since I'm vacationing down in Kansas. So some weights and workouts were changed up because some things weren't available or just a different type of equipment all together.

Pullovers
100x17, 100x14

Deadlifts
405x8, 405x7

Neutral grip pulldowns
220x6, 190x10

Bent over single arm bd rows
95x10, 80x13

Pullups bodyweight
11

Rear delt flys
35x14, 35x13
Burn out

Preacher curls
90x9, 70x13, 50x15

Today

Lying hamstring curls
90x6, 70x12
Love these

Smith hack squats
335x10, 315x11
Drop set after 30 second rest
225x15

Single leg press
160x12, 160x12

Leg extension
175x17
Triple drop set
130x14, 115x7, 100x4

Seated leg curls
145x15, 130x16

Adductor machine
90x13, 90x11
Also wish my gym had this.

Seated calves
180x12, 180x12

So far I'm pretty happy with this small gym. Definitely wish it was a bigger because it does get pretty crowded


----------



## PZT (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice volume bud


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> Nice volume bud


That was 2 days. Just put it in one post. 😁


----------



## PZT (Jul 11, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> That was 2 days. Just put it in one post. 😁


Hahah the today was just there lol


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 12, 2022)

So workout was shit today. Sleep has been pretty bad and I've been going to the gym way more than usual to get away from the house full of teenagers. Guess I'm to used to just the wife and boy in a quite house. Tomorrow I'll take the day off and find something to do. Probably hit the lake.

Incline press
225x5, 185x12

Bench press
235x4, 205x9

Smith High incline
205x9, 195x9

Smith Close grip flat bench
195x10, 195x8

Cable Flys
40x21, 40x14

Dumbbell laterals
45x8, 30x22

Laying dumbbell tricep
70x19, 80x14


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 14, 2022)

Lat pulldown machine
220x9, 190x14

Barbell row
245x5, 205x9

Seated row machine
205x6, 175x13
Triple drop set
145x18, 115x9, 85x9

Chest supported T bar row
80x15, 90x14

Cable reverse flys
25x18
burn out after short rest

Ez bar curls
90x7, 70x10

Hammer curls
30x18, 30x15


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 16, 2022)

Kinda a half ass workout we still had family to visit before road tripping back home. But life should be back on track after today.

Squats
355x7, 315x13

Hs linear leg press
850x2, 760x3, 670x6
drop set
540x9, 450x7

Lunges
25x15, 25x15

Lying curl
90x7, 70x12


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 17, 2022)

Dumbbell incline
80x15, 80x12

Decline barbell
235x5, 205x12

Seated dumbbell shoulder press
65x5, 45x21

Pec deck
180x17, 180x16
Triple drop set
140x13, 120x7, 80x18

Cable laterals
17.5x13, 12.5x20

Dips +15 lb dumbbell
15, 12

Cable tricep
72.5x10, 62.5x16

Seated calves
135x17, 135x16

If you can't tell from my facial expression my wife is bitching about having to take a picture. 🙄. But she is a team player and I pay for everything 😁. I did drop some weight from vacation because eating habits went to shit. Pretty much just eating 2 times a day. Sleeping was shit also.


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Dumbbell incline
> 80x15, 80x12
> 
> Decline barbell
> ...


Most faded pose


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice dead lifts bro!


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 18, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nice dead lifts bro!


Thanks man.


----------



## presser (Jul 18, 2022)

good job man


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 19, 2022)

Pullovers
115x11, 115x9

Deadlifts
405x8, 405x6

Neutral grip pulldowns
220x7, 200x12

Chest supported dumbbell row
90x8, 80x12

Pullups bodyweight
+15 lbs dumbbell
9

Seated rear delt flys
30x12, 20x15

Single arm Dumbbell preacher curls
45x6, 30x15, 20x20


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 19, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> So workout was shit today. Sleep has been pretty bad and I've been going to the gym way more than usual to get away from the house full of teenagers. Guess I'm to used to just the wife and boy in a quite house. Tomorrow I'll take the day off and find something to do. Probably hit the lake.
> 
> Incline press
> 225x5, 185x12
> ...


Interesting choice of reps.   Hard to tell if ur training for strength or mass based on this workout.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 19, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Interesting choice of reps.   Hard to tell if ur training for strength or mass based on this workout.


For the most part it's a little of both. I'm not competing in anything bb or strength. But if I can get a little of both I'm pretty happy with it. It was a plan another member made up for me.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Interesting choice of reps.   Hard to tell if ur training for strength or mass based on this workout.


Literally can’t get bigger without getting stronger.
Do you think they need to be separate? 
Mechanical tension is the driver of growth. 
The reason guys spin their wheels is because they think you can grow without getting stronger and do a bunch of useless volume


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Literally can’t get bigger without getting stronger.
> Do you think they need to be separate?
> Mechanical tension is the driver of growth.
> The reason guys spin their wheels is because they think you can grow without getting stronger and do a bunch of useless volume


Speak of the devil and he shall appear. 😆


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Interesting choice of reps.   Hard to tell if ur training for strength or mass based on this workout.


Everything was over 8 reps


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Literally can’t get bigger without getting stronger.
> Do you think they need to be separate?
> Mechanical tension is the driver of growth.
> The reason guys spin their wheels is because they think you can grow without getting stronger and do a bunch of useless volume


Would you say Strength in rep ranges


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Everything was over 8 reps


5-9,10-12or15 
It is an old strength training protocol
Top set back off set.


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 5-9,10-12or15
> It is an old strength training protocol
> Top set back off set.


Is volume training old school Hypertrophy work?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Is volume training old school Hypertrophy work?


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Exactly!!!


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 20, 2022)

Figured I would try some different poses for once. No idea how guys can flex everything at once. 😄 I do have some freaky looking lats.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Figured I would try some different poses for once. No idea how guys can flex everything at once. 😄 I do have some freaky looking lats.
> View attachment 24878
> View attachment 24879


Backs looking good


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 20, 2022)

Looking great bro keep it up!


----------



## Tisatix (Jul 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Dumbbell incline
> 80x15, 80x12
> 
> Decline barbell
> ...



Looking freakier and muscle quality is improving . Definite progress is being made. Trapz of peace


Loving the training intensity


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 20, 2022)

Kneeling hamstring curls
100x8, 90x11

Smith hack squats
345x5, 315x10

Single leg press
180x19, 180x16

Leg extension
180x15
Triple drop set
150x13, 120x7, 90x3

Seated leg curls
140x8, 110x14

Adductor cable machine
17.5x, 17.5x16

Standing calves elevated toes
315x19, 315x13


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 21, 2022)

PZT said:


> Everything was over 8 reps


Incline and flat bench are listed as 4 and 5 reps respectively.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 21, 2022)

T


RiR0 said:


> Literally can’t get bigger without getting stronger.
> Do you think they need to be separate?
> Mechanical tension is the driver of growth.
> The reason guys spin their wheels is because they think you can grow without getting stronger and do a bunch of useless volume


This is true


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 21, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Incline and flat bench are listed as 4 and 5 reps respectively.


It was a shit workout. First set I usually shoot 6-9 reps and second set 10-12 reps. I gassed out pretty quick that day. It was at a gym in Kansas when I was on vacation visiting family. So my sleep was shit, my diet was shit, and the gym was always crowded. Also was doing unnecessary cardio in the morning just to have something to do while the family was sleeping in. Defiantly was not on my A+ game that day.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 21, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> It was a shit workout. First set I usually shoot 6-9 reps and second set 10-12 reps. I gassed out pretty quick that day. It was at a gym in Kansas when I was on vacation visiting family. So my sleep was shit, my diet was shit, and the gym was always crowded. Also was doing unnecessary cardio in the morning just to have something to do while the family was sleeping in. Defiantly was not on my A+ game that day.


Gotcha. Sounds like ur staying on point though.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 21, 2022)

Sounds like you got a good program, good intensity, growing, staying tight. You’re doing well sir, look great


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 21, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Dumbbell incline
> 80x15, 80x12
> 
> Decline barbell
> ...


Sick traps too. Plus good definition all around, I think this is an ideal level of BF, imo. Comfortable with good shape


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 22, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Gotcha. Sounds like ur staying on point though.


I'm definitely trying. That's why I'm on here all the time. The community keeps me motivated when I want to be a lazy bitch. 😁


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 22, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Sick traps too. Plus good definition all around, I think this is an ideal level of BF, imo. Comfortable with good shape


I don't mind the higher bf. But if my abs disappear I'll be dieting down.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I don't mind the higher bf. But if my abs disappear I'll be dieting down.


Absolutely, I’m not suggesting you have a high BF, this is a healthy level without being anal. It’s a good look.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 22, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Absolutely, I’m not suggesting you have a high BF, this is a healthy level without being anal. It’s a good look.


Thanks big guy


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 22, 2022)

Bench
235x6, 205x13

Plate loaded press
325x6, 285x10

Smith High incline
215x8, 195x12

Smith Close grip flat bench
195x11, 195x10

Cable Flys
27.5x22, 27.5x17

Dumbbell laterals
40x15, 35x18

Overhead dumbbell tricep
90x12, 90x11

Standing calves
315x21, 315x18


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Bench
> 235x6, 205x13
> 
> Plate loaded press
> ...


Good job bro


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 22, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Good job bro


Thanks man. It's no 600 but I can pick up a fat girl for a couple minutes


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Thanks man. It's no 600 but I can pick up a fat girl for a couple minutes


I love Amazon women if you find one you let me know we'll pick them up together


----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2022)

PSA: Amazons and fat girls are not equal.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 22, 2022)

PZT said:


> PSA: Amazons and fat girls are not equal.


Yep. I meant Amazon. Weigh the same but different.


Vs


----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2022)

Climb em like trees


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 23, 2022)

Went to my old gym today because I had things to do in that town. I miss the shit out that place. Showed up at 7 a.m. and started shooting the shit with the owner for about an hour. Worked out until 9:30 and didn't see another person the whole time. I'm sure it's bad for business but you can't beat an empty gym.

Lat pulldown machine
190x7, 175x11

Barbell row
245x6, 205x10

Seated row machine
175x14, 175x12
Triple drop set
130x16,100x9, 70x9

Chest supported dumbbell row
80x12, 80x12

Cable reverse flys
50x18
burn out after short rest

Cable curls
120x9, 100x15

Hammer curls
30x16


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 23, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Went to my old gym today because I had things to do in that town. I miss the shit out that place. Showed up at 7 a.m. and started shooting the shit with the owner for about an hour. Worked out until 9:30 and didn't see another person the whole time. I'm sure it's bad for business but you can't beat an empty gym.
> 
> Lat pulldown machine
> 190x7, 175x11
> ...


That’s a solid bb row.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 25, 2022)

So yesterday was supposed to be a rest day but that didn't happen. I spent the day digging 9 holes out with a post hole digger for the deck going up Infront of my house (the wife wants I could give to fucks about). Rented an auger but the piece of shit would kill itself before it got deeper than 5 inches. So did it the old fashion way and mixed up the concrete in a wheelbarrow for the footings. My hips and joints where pretty stiff going into the workout. So squats where not my best. But I did add an extra set so I didn't feel like a completely weak bitch.

Squats
355x6, 325x6, 315x9

Wide leg press
850x9, 760x10
Triple drop set
630x13, 540x7, 450x10

Walking lunges
25x16
Only one set because my legs were pretty fucked.

Adductor
27.5x9, 17.5x17

Kickback
37.5x12, 37.5

Kneeling leg curls
70x18, 70x15

Seated calves
135x20, 135x20
Slow and steady on these.


----------



## eazy (Jul 25, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> the wife wants I could give to fucks about


so it's not just me. good to know.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

What are the kneeling leg curls? I s don’t think I have seen those before. I’m interested. I’ve been looking for more hamstring stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> What are the kneeling leg curls? I s don’t think I have seen those before. I’m interested. I’ve been looking for more hamstring stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a machine. Not quite like this one but close.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Damn I would love to have a machine like that at my gym. How do you like them over lying and seated leg curls? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn I would love to have a machine like that at my gym. How do you like them over lying and seated leg curls?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a nice alternative to the seated. My gym doesn't have a lying leg curl. Wish they did tho. The only thing about the kneeling that I struggle with is when I'm digging in to get the last few reps I'll catch my thigh lifting off the pad which makes it feel more like a kickback then a leg curl. It's hard to explain without a visual aid.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> It's a nice alternative to the seated. My gym doesn't have a lying leg curl. Wish they did tho. The only thing about the kneeling that I struggle with is when I'm digging in to get the last few reps I'll catch my thigh lifting off the pad which makes it feel more like a kickback then a leg curl. It's hard to explain without a visual aid.



Yeah I get what you’re saying. I do something similar on other machines. Sounds like a good addition though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 26, 2022)

Dumbbell incline
80x17, 80x15

Decline barbell
235x7, 215x10

Seated dumbbell shoulder press
65x9, 50x16

Pec deck
180x21, 180x18
Triple drop set
140x16, 120x9, 80x14

Cable laterals
17.5x12, 12.5x18

Dips +15 lb dumbbell
16, 10

Cable tricep
72.5x10, 62.5x19

Standing elevated calves
315x19, 315x14


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

I haven’t done decline in so long. I miss that. Good work in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 28, 2022)

Pullovers
115x14, 115x11

Deadlifts
405x9, 405x5

Neutral grip pulldowns
220x10, 205x11

Chest supported dumbbell row
90x8, 85x9

Pullups bodyweight
+15 lbs dumbbell
10

Seated rear delt flys
30x19, 30x16

Single arm Dumbbell curls
45x7, 35x11, 25x16


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 29, 2022)

Smith hack squats
345x7, 315x12
Drop set
225x10

Single leg press
180x20, 180x18

Kneeling hamstring curls
100x8, 90x11

Adductor cable machine
22.5x23, 22.5x16

Leg extension
180x21
Triple drop set
150x12, 120x4, 90x7

Seated leg curls
140x5, 120x9

Seated calves
135x26, 135x19


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 31, 2022)

Well today's workout fucking blowed. No matter how long my rest was I gassed out fast as fuck. My arms are killing me as well. Seems like after I do dead lifts I'm in pretty bad shape for a couple of days. I'm sure my problem is sleep and recovery. Feel free to speak up if anyone sees something I'm not. 

Food yesterday
Protein 157g
Carbs 254g
Fats 66g
Food was around 2800 calories yesterday which I shoot for 3100 to 3500 daily. 

Bench
235x7, 205x12

Plate loaded press
325x5, 285x10

Smith High incline
225x4, 205x6, 185x6

Smith Close grip flat bench
185x11, 185x10

Cable Flys
27.5x17, 27.5x17

Dumbbell laterals
35x20, 35x17


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Well today's workout fucking blowed. No matter how long my rest was I gassed out fast as fuck. My arms are killing me as well. Seems like after I do dead lifts I'm in pretty bad shape for a couple of days. I'm sure my problem is sleep and recovery. Feel free to speak up if anyone sees something I'm not.
> 
> Food yesterday
> Protein 157g
> ...



You’re protein needs to be higher. 
You should probably lower the volume and take eod off


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

You also shouldn’t do legs the day after deadlifts


----------



## Thewall (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice work man. Keep at it


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re protein needs to be higher.
> You should probably lower the volume and take eod off


My protein is usually around 250 to 300 grams a day. Yesterday I was busy. Should probably pick up some whey or humapro 😄 to get in the extra nutrition when I don't have time. Thanks man. I'll hit it every other day. Do you think the sleep is another issue I should address?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> My protein is usually around 250 to 300 grams a day. Yesterday I was busy. Should probably pick up some whey or humapro 😄 to get in the extra nutrition when I don't have time. Thanks man. I'll hit it every other day. Do you think the sleep is another issue I should address?


Yeah sleep is a big one for recovery. 
If need be I can help you change up the training a bit to better suit your days and recovery


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah sleep is a big one for recovery.
> If need be I can help you change up the training a bit to better suit your days and recovery


My work days have gotten shorter so my time is more flexible currently. So I can do every other day and see how it plays out before I have you right up another one big guy. I'll go back to using melatonin to hopefully get some extra zzz.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> My work days have gotten shorter so my time is more flexible currently. So I can do every other day and see how it plays out before I have you right up another one big guy. I'll go back to using melatonin to hopefully get some extra zzz.


Sounds good buddy also make sure to stay hydrated.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sounds good buddy also make sure to stay hydrated.


Thanks mom. 😁


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 2, 2022)

No workout today. Diet goes to shit obviously on the weekend.

Sunday diet
Fat: 69
Protein: 208
Carbs: 186
Calories: 2421

Today's diet
Fat: 65
Protein: 347
Carbs: 337
Calories: 3375


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 3, 2022)

Definitely felt better after a rest day.

Carbs: 278
Protein: 284
Fats: 98
Calories: 3268

Lat pulldown machine
190x11, 175x14

Barbell row
245x6, 205x10

Seated row machine
180x16, 180x15
Triple drop set
145x18, 115x11, 70x8

Chest supported dumbbell row
70x14, 60x18

Cable reverse flys
17.5x13, +4 more
burn out after short rest

Cable curls
72.5x8, 62.5x11

Hammer curls
30x19, 30x17

Abs


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 4, 2022)

Rest day 

Carbs: 263
Protein: 356
Fat: 66
Calories: 3099

Just some flexing hoping to turn the wife on. It did not work. 😢


----------



## eazy (Aug 4, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> flexing hoping to turn the wife on


Wash the dishes. Works everytime.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 4, 2022)

eazy said:


> Wash the dishes. Works everytime.


Dammit, you beat me to it. 

^^100% accurate (verified by a lady member)


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 4, 2022)

eazy said:


> Wash the dishes. Works everytime.


Good idea buddy.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Good idea buddy.


Woah! Slow down! Don’t get her expectations so high. 
Keep it simple like not leaving the toilet seat up


----------



## Stickler (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Woah! Slow down! Don’t get her expectations so high.
> Keep it simple like not leaving the toilet seat up


Or wash the dishes but leave your socks on the kitchen counter/table.. lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

“I might not be the man you want but I’m the man you need girl.”


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Or wash the dishes but leave your socks on the kitchen counter/table.. lol


You realize how much effort it takes to wash dishes


----------



## Stickler (Aug 4, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Rest day
> 
> Carbs: 263
> Protein: 356
> ...


Your trap look sick though buddy.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You realize how much effort it takes to wash dishes


Yes


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You realize how much effort it takes to wash dishes


That's the one chore I don't mind doing. Laundry has way to many steps. And the wife hates when I'll wash them but I refuse to put them away. My logic is I'll be wearing that shit soon so as long as it's clean fuck it.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Woah! Slow down! Don’t get her expectations so high.
> Keep it simple like not leaving the toilet seat up


This is foreplay... dishes are to seal the deal


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> This is foreplay... dishes are to seal the deal


With those humapits I might end up doing the dishes, taking out the trash and doing  laundry.


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> This is foreplay... dishes are to seal the deal


It's so easy to make a woman happy. My never fail, go to line is.. "I'll show myself out."


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> It's so easy to make a woman happy. My never fail, go to line is.. "I'll show myself out."


I blame the tren


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 5, 2022)

So far the the rest days are definitely helping. 

Carbs: 248
Protein: 322
Fats: 53
Calories:. 2774

Squats
355x7, 315x11

Wide leg press
850x12, 760x12
Triple drop set
630x14, 540x8, 450x11

Walking lunges
25x15, 25x14

Adductor
32.5x6, 17.5x19

Kickback
42.5x10, 27.5x20

Kneeling leg curls
70x17, 70x14

Seated calves
180x15, 180x15


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Damn bro, strong day. You hit some high reps with good weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn bro, strong day. You hit some high reps with good weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I appreciate that.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Thanks man. I appreciate that.



No problem brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

Rest day

Carbs: 296
Protein: 334
Fats: 67
Calories: 2960


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> So far the the rest days are definitely helping.
> 
> Carbs: 248
> Protein: 322
> ...


I was just looking back and your top set of squats at one point was 315x9

Your back off set is what your top set used to be with more reps


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I was just looking back and your top set of squats at one point was 315x9
> 
> Your back off set is what your top set used to be with more reps



Damn, that’s impressive. Awesome of you to notice and point out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I was just looking back and your top set of squats at one point was 315x9
> 
> Your back off set is what your top set used to be with more reps


Yeah buddy. It's amazing what you can do pushed in the right direction. Big thanks to you man. Now just need to bring up the chest strength.


----------



## roop (Aug 7, 2022)

Just finished reading all 13 pages. This thread is an absolute gem. Very informative and a wonderful read with all the development and comradery. Great work mate. Look'n fit as fuck. Keep pushing, you're kickin ass!


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 7, 2022)

Loving the rest days. Kinda of feeling like a lazy ass if I'm not doing something. Have been doing light cardio on treadmill on the off days. About 30 to 45 minutes. And of course calories are usually lower on the weekends because i never know whats planned and could be out the house all day.


Carbs: 228
Protein: 337
Fats: 84
Calories: 2623

Dumbbell incline
85x15, 85x11

Decline barbell
235x8, 215x11

Barbell shoulder press
135x7, 105x15

Pec deck
190x15, 190x14
Triple drop set
150x12, 120x7, 80x14

Cable laterals
17.5x17, 17.5x15

Dips +15 lb dumbbell
18, 10

Cable tricep
72.5x12, 62.5x16

Standing elevated calves
315x21, 315x14


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

It’s amazing what those rest days can do for us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 8, 2022)

A nice lazy rest day. Hot and raining so just watched tv with the family and relaxed. Food was slim pickings around the house because Monday is grocery shopping. So fat got a little on the high side. Hamburger, hummus, and cheese is full of it. 😄

Carbs: 230
Protein: 276
Fat: 163

Calories: 3209


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 8, 2022)

Carbs: 235
Protein: 352
Fats: 109
Calories: 3197

Pullovers
125x9, 115x10
I didn't have a choice but to jump to 125 because dumbbells went from 115 to 125. Otherwise I would of just went with 120.

Deadlifts
405x7, 315x12
Decided to drop down second set to 315 because pinched something in my neck during shoulder press the other day so it's a little sore turning my head side to side. I did hold back on the 315 by a couple reps.

Neutral grip pulldowns
225x8, 205x12

Bent over one arm dumbbell row
90x13, 90x11

Pullups 
+15 lbs dumbbell
10, +3 more with body weight

Seated rear delt flys
30x19, 30x18

EZ bar curls
Just the weight no idea what the bar weighs
60x10, 40x13, 20x20


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Hate to hear that about your neck. Hopefully just a tweaked muscle. Better to play it safe when it comes to that shit, always. Good decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hate to hear that about your neck. Hopefully just a tweaked muscle. Better to play it safe when it comes to that shit, always. Good decision.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's all it is. Used to have this problem a lot back when I was in construction. Just need to give it a few days for it to work itself out.


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

Some heavy fkin work on that day for sure


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 9, 2022)

PZT said:


> Some heavy fkin work on that day for sure


Thanks man. Still trying to catch up to the big boys in here. 😁 Been watching your log to. You definitely aren't fucking around.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 10, 2022)

Rest day

Carbs: 226
Protein: 361
Fats: 110
Calories: 3329


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

How have I missed this log for so long? Solid work going on in here.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> How have I missed this log for so long? Solid work going on in here.


Appreciate that.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 11, 2022)

I was pretty tired and dragging ass at work so decided to take that as a sign for another rest day. 

Carbs: 276
Protein: 338
Fats: 82

Calories: 2807

Little on the low side for food but I also didn't do anything other then drive a semi and forklift.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 12, 2022)

Today's workout was fucking sweet. Felt good and rested so had plenty of energy to push threw the workout.

Current weight: 183 lbs
Seems like I need to push calories a little higher because I'm losing weight for some reason. Might be burning more calories at work then I realize. 

Carbs: 280
Protein: 375
Fats: 107
Calories: 3237

Smith hack squats
345x9, 315x13
Drop set
225x13

Kneeling hamstring curls
100x9, 90x11

Single leg press
200x16, 200x15

Leg extension
190x16
Triple drop set
150x13, 120x8, 90x7

Seated leg curls
140x7, 120x12

Adductor
22.5x18, 22.5x15

Seated calves
180x15, 180x13

Legs aren't the best looking. They always seemed on the small side no matter the weight I'm pushing. Not a big deal just want to look fuckable in the end.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Today's workout was fucking sweet. Felt good and rested so had plenty of energy to push threw the workout.
> 
> Current weight: 183 lbs
> Seems like I need to push calories a little higher because I'm losing weight for some reason. Might be burning more calories at work then I realize.
> ...


Dude.. the fact you recognized your work is pulling away from gains is awesome.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 12, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Dude.. the fact you recognized your work is pulling away from gains is awesome.


I'm guessing. The only other thing that's changed is my rest days. Went from working out 2 days one off and now it's rest day every other day.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I'm guessing. The only other thing that's changed is my rest days. Went from working out 2 days one off and now it's rest day every other day.


EOD can throw everything off I would think, especially depending on what you did before. 

Sounds almost like you'd have to design your workouts around your rest days.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 12, 2022)

Looking good man! Traps and Shoulder caps!


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Looking good man! Traps and Shoulder caps!


Thanks man. I'm still a work in progress. I'll probably believe that till my death bed. 😆


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

Looking good. Just out of curiosity, are you trying to put on weight right now.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 13, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Looking good. Just out of curiosity, are you trying to put on weight right now.


Always. 😆 I was shooting for 190 to 195 but that's not really working out to well.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

Okay I see you have been 183 since February. 3000 is probably around maintenance for you. Up your calories to 3500-3700. Make those calories up in carbs, looks like your protein is plenty high. Didn’t calculate your macros, but carbs should be higher than protein when you have surplus.  You can do it slow and be conservative but scale is not moving so you know you have to up it.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 13, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Okay I see you have been 183 since February. 3000 is probably around maintenance for you. Up your calories to 3500-3700. Make those calories up in carbs, looks like your protein is plenty high. Didn’t calculate your macros, but carbs should be higher than protein when you have surplus.  You can do it slow and be conservative but scale is not moving so you know you have to up it.


Yeah I was figuring as much. My lose it app hasn't been adding in the extra 100g  humapro protein so the calories are off that I'm posting. Just figured that out yesterday. 😅  Hopefully I did that right down below. But I did up the carbs today. 

So today's calories

Fats 85.8x9=772.2
Carbs 411.5x4=1646
Protein 351.2x 4=1404.8

Calories 3817.6


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah I was figuring as much. My lose it app hasn't been adding in the extra 100g  humapro protein so the calories are off that I'm posting. Just figured that out yesterday. 😅  Hopefully I did that right down below. But I did up the carbs today.
> 
> So today's calories
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t just throw 500+ calories in there. Slowly add 200 every week or 2. 
You can only gain muscle so fast. 
Justin Harris will literally just add 20-50 g of carbs or less when increasing cals for a competitor.
You want to keep fat gain to a minimum.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I wouldn’t just throw 500+ calories in there. Slowly add 200 every week or 2.
> You can only gain muscle so fast.
> Justin Harris will literally just add 20-50 g of carbs or less when increasing cals for a competitor.
> You want to keep fat gain to a minimum.


Gotcha. I literally threw in another Rx bar. I'll do a little adjusting. The calorie tracker hasn't been adding in the calories for the humapro. So my overall calories has been off. So I can fix that. The calories I post is what I'm going to eat. Night shift so my first meal is at 7 p.m. and last meal is at 9 a.m.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 13, 2022)

Alright today's calories are kinda set in stone because I'm already headed to work and it's what I have packed. My bad everyone. Fucked up tracking my calories. Should of just added up the calories myself instead of the free app I'm using. 

Carbs 369.5
Protein 319.2
Fats 71.8

Calories 3374


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 14, 2022)

Alrighty peeps. Had to take a day off for personal shit going on. Also didn't track calories because me and the wife had dinner at an Italian place before the movie so I splurged a little so she knows I'm human. So a cheat and a rest day.


----------



## PZT (Aug 14, 2022)

Did you bitch about that salad? Lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

PZT said:


> Did you bitch about that salad? Lol


People eat the salad?


----------



## PZT (Aug 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> People eat the salad?


If that’s what that is lol


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 15, 2022)

Carbs: 340
Protein: 355.1
Fat: 91.5
Calories: 3346
At least that's what the app is saying. I'll need a better system for tracking calories. The app is nice to track carbs, fats, and protein. But it's way the fuck off if you add it up yourself. Guess I didn't know how inaccurate labels are.

Bench
235x8, 215x10

Plate loaded press
325x5, 285x12

Smith High incline
225x5, 205x6, 185x10
Should of just stayed with the 205 then dropped to 185. For some reason I thought I was going to be a badass and man handle that shit but I was wrong.

Smith Close grip flat bench
205x9, 185x10

Cable Flys
27.5x18, 27.5x17

Dumbbell lateral raises
45x10, 35x20, +3 more

Seated dumbbell tricep extension
90x12, 90x12
Will find an alternative. For some reason it causes a lot of irritation in my left elbow.

Seated calves
180x15, 180x14


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 15, 2022)

PZT said:


> If that’s what that is lol


Yeah the salad was trash. But the roles and Tilapia Milanese was pretty good. And only spent little over $40 with the tip. It was a win in my world. Spent more than that at the movies. 😢


----------



## PZT (Aug 15, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah the salad was trash. But the roles and Tilapia Milanese was pretty good. And only spent little over $40 with the tip. It was a win in my world. Spent more than that at the movies. 😢


Yeah we have some Italian places like that


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Carbs: 340
> Protein: 355.1
> Fat: 91.5
> Calories: 3346
> ...



We all make those mistakes. On a different day, that may have been different. Crazy how one day you could have killed the 225 and other days it kills you lol. Good pressing day dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 15, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah the salad was trash. But the roles and Tilapia Milanese was pretty good. And only spent little over $40 with the tip. It was a win in my world. Spent more than that at the movies. 😢


That's amazing dude. I can't get a decent dinner for 2 in new orleans for under $100 with the tip. We have some awesome high end restaurants, but cheap food here is garbage.


----------



## PZT (Aug 15, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's amazing dude. I can't get a decent dinner for 2 in new orleans for under $100 with the tip. We have some awesome high end restaurants, but cheap food here is garbage.


Shiiii a fast food plain cheeseburger meal is now 10 bucks here now


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 15, 2022)

PZT said:


> Shiiii a fast food plain cheeseburger meal is now 10 bucks here now


Dude I can not get through wendy's drive through for under $15.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 16, 2022)

Rest day

Carbs 347.9
Protein 337.2
Fats 48.9

Calories 3179


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 17, 2022)

Fucken sweet pull day. Even with the shit night at work I was still pretty happy with my workout. 

Carbs 383.9
Protein 320
Fats 52.8

Calories 3282

Lat pulldown machine
200x9, 185x10

Barbell row
245x7, 205x11

Seated row machine
200x12, 200x11
Triple drop set
160x13, 130x7, 100x9

Chest supported dumbbell row
65x18, 65x16

Cable reverse flys
17.5x13,5,3

Cable curls
72.5x7, 62.5x11

Hammer curls
30x16, 30x13


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Fucken sweet pull day. Even with the shit night at work I was still pretty happy with my workout.
> 
> Carbs 383.9
> Protein 320
> ...


I like the routine and the weight!  Way to kill it, even IF you worked night shift (that sucks).


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I like the routine and the weight!  Way to kill it, even IF you worked night shift (that sucks).


Yes it does. If there wasn't so much of a pay difference I would take my ass to days. But also I don't have to deal with customers which is nice.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's amazing dude. I can't get a decent dinner for 2 in new orleans for under $100 with the tip. We have some awesome high end restaurants, but cheap food here is garbage.



But you have tons of Slap Ya Mama 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Fucken sweet pull day. Even with the shit night at work I was still pretty happy with my workout.
> 
> Carbs 383.9
> Protein 320
> ...



That triple drop set though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yes it does. If there wasn't so much of a pay difference I would take my ass to days. But also I don't have to deal with customers which is nice.


I'm searching some opportunities that are the structured the same way.  it depends on how many days a week they're asking for (i.e. 4x10 or 3x12, etc) ..  if my day leaves the week for a 2nd job/hustle or sleep or whatever.. I'm in.  If I gotta manage people, the money better be there.  Dealing w/ people sucks too.. (I mean shit.. we all deal w/ each other here some how, but I haven't figured it out yet).     🤣


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> But you have tons of Slap Ya Mama
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who doesn't? 😆


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm searching some opportunities that are the structured the same way.  it depends on how many days a week they're asking for (i.e. 4x10 or 3x12, etc) ..  if my day leaves the week for a 2nd job/hustle or sleep or whatever.. I'm in.  If I gotta manage people, the money better be there.  Dealing w/ people sucks too.. (I mean shit.. we all deal w/ each other here some how, but I haven't figured it out yet).     🤣


Shit I'm all about less days of work. 😁 I'm actually happy about this job. Pay is great for my area and the work is pretty easy. It's just one of those if you don't have any seniority your stuck working until everything is done. Makes for a long day sometimes. I worked for Dr pepper as a delivery driver/stock boy and hated it. I'm pretty good with people but sometimes people forget Im just a guy delivering product. I don't work directly for you.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I'm pretty good with people but sometimes people forget Im just a guy delivering product. I don't work directly for you.


yeah.. fuck them


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 18, 2022)

Rest day

Carbs 325.3
Protein 305.5
Fats 42.2

Calories 3360


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 19, 2022)

A pretty productive leg day. 

Carbs 383.5
Protein 293.3
Fats 59.4

Calories 3229
Tomorrow I will up my carbs. Most likely around 3400 to 3500 cal.

Weight: 186

Squats
355x7, 315x12

Wide leg press
870x10, 780x13, 630x15
Decided against the triple drop set. Had some serious back pump after squats. But still killed it for a 20 lb bump up. Its a goal to steal every single 45 at that gym on leg day. 😆

Walking lunges
25x19, 25x15

Adductor
32.5x6, 17.5x20

Kickback
42.5x10, 32.5x19

Kneeling leg curls
70x19, 70x14

Skipped calves because squat rack and the seat calves machine were in use and I didn't want to wait around.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> A pretty productive leg day.
> 
> Carbs 383.5
> Protein 293.3
> ...



Awesome day man. I’d be excited about upping the carbs. Hopefully you can really feel them in your workouts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Awesome day man. I’d be excited about upping the carbs. Hopefully you can really feel them in your workouts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure man. Honestly upping my carbs this past week has helped quite a bit. Just today I hit one extra rep on 315 squat. Up the leg press by 20 pounds and went over the expected rep range. So I'm pretty pumped about it.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> For sure man. Honestly upping my carbs this past week has helped quite a bit. Just today I hit one extra rep on 315 squat. Up the leg press by 20 pounds and went over the expected rep range. So I'm pretty pumped about it.



Hell yeah, I noticed that. That’s awesome shit. Hopefully that progress continues with even more carbs. They make such a difference for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 19, 2022)

Strong leg day man!


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 20, 2022)

Rest day again. Good thing to because my legs are fucked up.

Carbs 403.8
Protein 366.2
Fats 55.1

Calories 3537


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Rest day again. Good thing to because my legs are fucked up.
> 
> Carbs 403.8
> Protein 366.2
> ...



Those rest days bring you back stronger. Hope you get some recovery in bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yes it does. If there wasn't so much of a pay difference I would take my ass to days. But also I don't have to deal with customers which is nice.


Not dealing with customers would be a dream for me


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 21, 2022)

Today was one of those days you just kinda kick ass and beat any goal you had set. Felt great all around and well rested. Think the extra carbs are really helping out and the extra rest days. Little low on calories today. 

Carbs 420.2
Protein 298.4
Fats 54.4

Calories 3364

Dumbbell incline
90x13, 85x11

Smith machine Decline 
235x14, 235x12

Barbell shoulder press
135x9, 105x20

Pec deck
190x20, 190x15
Triple drop set
150x11, 120x5, 80x8

Cable laterals
17.5x20, 17.5x16

Dips +15 lb dumbbell
20, 15

Cable tricep
78.5x10, 62.5x10

Standing elevated calves
315x16, 315x16

Pictures were taken today. I look so so in a couple and pretty beefy in the one. Guess the closer the camera and lighting makes a difference.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 22, 2022)

It was partially a rest day. Helped a buddy move some furniture up 2 flights of stairs. So yeah fuck that guy and we ain't friends anymore. 😄 

Carbs 425.6
Protein 277
Fats 68.7

Calories 3428.7


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 22, 2022)

Yeah last pic is great, traps are looking sic dude.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 22, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah last pic is great, traps are looking sic dude.


Thanks man.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

Looking great dude. How much do you weigh? Look like you’re holding good size at low BF. Very symmetrical too. Good to hear the carbs and rest are helping your workouts and energy/strength. I’ve been eating a high carb meal before workouts and having intra workout carbs/aminos and it has been a game changer for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Looking great dude. How much do you weigh? Look like you’re holding good size at low BF. Very symmetrical too. Good to hear the carbs and rest are helping your workouts and energy/strength. I’ve been eating a high carb meal before workouts and having intra workout carbs/aminos and it has been a game changer for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll post up my weight this evening. I use the scale at the gym.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 23, 2022)

Well they all can't be winners. Today was so so. I was moving the weight but it was kicking my ass more then anything. Everything felt heavy as shit. Probably will take a couple days off.

Also ran into someone I haven't seen in about 3 months. First thing out of their mouth " holy shit are you on steroids or something your looking big as hell". I'm like what.... 😅 your crazy man I'm not that big. Fuck I'm a fake natty. 😓

Weight 187 lbs
It's going up

Carbs 385.1
Protein 381.3
Fats 55.4

Calories 3564.2

Pullovers
125x8, 115x9

Deadlifts
405x7, 405x2
This is where my body told me to go fuck myself.

Neutral grip pulldowns
230x7, 210x10

Chest supported dumbbell row
90x10, 80x12

Pullups
+15 lbs dumbbell
7

Seated rear delt flys
35x16, 35x16

EZ bar curls
Just the weight no idea what the bar weighs
70x7, 50x13, 30x17


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 23, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I'm not that big. Fuck I'm a fake natty. 😓


I resemble this remark, can relate 100%


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 24, 2022)

Rest day

Carbs 413.2
Protein 300.4
Fats 64.3

Calories 3433.1


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Good to see you pushed through that workout. Those are the important ones. But fuck they suck sometimes. Lol gotta love that shit. “What do you take bro?” “I need what you’re on” always something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good to see you pushed through that workout. Those are the important ones. But fuck they suck sometimes. Lol gotta love that shit. “What do you take bro?” “I need what you’re on” always something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You asking cycle?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 24, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Today was one of those days you just kinda kick ass and beat any goal you had set. Felt great all around and well rested. Think the extra carbs are really helping out and the extra rest days. Little low on calories today.
> 
> Carbs 420.2
> Protein 298.4
> ...


Your back is looking sick bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> You asking cycle?



Not at all, just making fun of the people that always say that shit. But feel free to share if you want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Not at all, just making fun of the people that always say that shit. But feel free to share if you want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O my bad. 🤣 My stupid ass didn't catch that at first. After rereading it again I get what your saying. Sometimes I'm doing other shit when I'm also on here so I'm more just scanning threw and half ass paying attention. 😅


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 25, 2022)

Another rest day
Carbs 383.1
Protein 340
Fats 70
Calories 3522


----------



## Thewall (Aug 25, 2022)

Nice man!  Looks like the 3500 calories are helping!!  Keep at it. Pr central soon


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> O my bad.  My stupid ass didn't catch that at first. After rereading it again I get what your saying. Sometimes I'm doing other shit when I'm also on here so I'm more just scanning threw and half ass paying attention.



All that corn out there getting to ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> All that corn out there getting to ya.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know it. 🤣 To be honest after seeing corn around here so much I honest can't remember the last time I've ate some. Might throw in some sweet corn this week.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 25, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice man!  Looks like the 3500 calories are helping!!  Keep at it. Pr central soon


Thanks man. It has man. Im not even sure what my maxes are anymore. Been a long time since I've one rep anything.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

Felt pretty good today. The two days of rest was definitely enjoyed and needed. Weight is still going up so life is good.

Carbs 370.4
Protein 322.5
Fats 82.8

Calories 3516.8

Smith hack squats
355x8, 325x10
Drop set
225x12
Wish my gym would invest in a hack squat machine. 

Seated hamstring curls
140x6, 125x10

Single leg press
200x19, 200x15

Leg extension
190x16
Triple drop set
150x12, 120x7, 90x6

Kneeling leg curls
110x8, 90x11

Adductor
27.5x16
15 second break between last two sets
+8,+3

Seated calves
180x17, 180x16

Side note. Tried out the humapro blue raspberry and wasn't a fan. Trying out the sweet tea next.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 26, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Felt pretty good today. The two days of rest was definitely enjoyed and needed. Weight is still going up so life is good.
> 
> Carbs 370.4
> Protein 322.5
> ...


If you havent try the Fresh Cut Pineapple. A1 flavor. Just don't smell it


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> If you havent try the Fresh Cut Pineapple. A1 flavor. Just don't smell it


Noted. The rocket pop looks good. But that's the child in me thinking about the I've cream truck as a kid. 😆 I doubt it'll taste like it. I'll give pineapple a try after the sweet tea.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 26, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Noted. The rocket pop looks good. But that's the child in me thinking about the I've cream truck as a kid. 😆 I doubt it'll taste like it. I'll give pineapple a try after the sweet tea.


My brother got the rocket pop and neither of us like it. It has a gnarly after taste


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> My brother got the rocket pop and neither of us like it. It has a gnarly after taste


I figured. I'll stay away from it then. Thanks for the heads up man.


----------



## Koonj (Aug 26, 2022)

I know I could probably read through and get it, but if you don’t mind what does your split look like?


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

Koonj said:


> I know I could probably read through and get it, but if you don’t mind what does your split look like?


A member @RiR0 made a plan out for me back in February. I take a rest day every other day because I wasn't recovering with 2 days on 1 day off. But nothing has changed other than that.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 26, 2022)

Looking great brother!


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Looking great brother!


Thanks man.


----------



## Koonj (Aug 26, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> A member @RiR0 made a plan out for me back in February. I take a rest day every other day because I wasn't recovering with 2 days on 1 day off. But nothing has changed other than that.
> View attachment 26730
> View attachment 26729
> View attachment 26728
> View attachment 26727



Looking through your thread it seems you’re making good progress, just wanted to see what you were doing. Might have to steal it. You’re a little leaner and a lot younger than me but we are probably pretty similar size. Thank you for putting it up there and keep working hard.


----------



## Koonj (Aug 26, 2022)

What is your rest time between working sets?


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

Koonj said:


> What is your rest time between working sets?


3 to 5 minutes. I try to keep it around 3 minutes. But sometimes with squats and deadlift I'll take the full 5.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Side note. Tried out the humapro blue raspberry and wasn't a fan. Trying out the sweet tea next.


We have a humapro rep here on the board.  @RiR0 please reach out to this guy and refund his money.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 27, 2022)

Rest day. Went ahead and bumped the calories up some more. I'll probably just hang around 3700 for a while. 

Carbs 411
Protein 404.8
Fats 55.8

Calories 3763


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 28, 2022)

Well today wasn't very impressive. Pretty much broke even on everything. Not sure if it was the 5 hours of sleep or still wore out from leg day. 

Food today is going to be off. I tracked what I knew for sure but there was a plate of Chinese food mixed in and the calories are unknown. 

Weight 188

Carbs 391.6
Protein 263.4
Fats 39.3

Calories are off but if I had to guess with the extra Chinese plate 3500 or possibly a little more.


Bench
235x8, 215x10

Plate loaded press
325x6, 295x9

Smith High incline
205x9, 185x12

Smith Close grip flat bench
205x9, 185x12

Cable Flys
27.5x20, 27.5x15

Dumbbell lateral raises
45x14, 40x18

Cable tricep extension
67.5x14, 67.5
I tried skull crusher at first but it sent serious pain into my elbow on my left side. No idea why but same thing happened last time with db tricep extension. 

Even being weak on my lifts I think the extra calories haven't changed up my phsique much. Granted I'm only up a couple pounds. If weight doesn't keep increasing in the next couple of weeks I'll up the calories some more.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

Decided to workout today and take tomorrow off. Donating blood tomorrow. And also Mondays suck ass because I have to try and stay up tonight so I can sleep all day tomorrow before work.

Was pretty happy with the workout

Carbs 429.8
Protein 304.9
Fats 56.3

Calories. 3446
A little low. Might sneak in a yogurt or something later this evening

Lat pulldown 
210x9, 185x13

Barbell row
245x8, 205x11

Seated row machine
200x14, 200x12
Triple drop set
160x16, 130x10, 100x9

Chest supported dumbbell row
65x19, 65x16

Cable reverse flys
17.5x10,3,3

Single arm db curl
45x7, 40x10

Hammer curls
30x16, 30x12

Pictures are completely unrelated to anything to do with anything. But it's a fucking sweet hedgehog.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 29, 2022)

That is a cool fucking hedgehog.


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Decided to workout today and take tomorrow off. Donating blood tomorrow. And also Mondays suck ass because I have to try and stay up tonight so I can sleep all day tomorrow before work.
> 
> Was pretty happy with the workout
> 
> ...


Yo ,,, I know folks get busy ,, it's hard finding the time to take care of ourselves proper ,, but brah ,,, I mean ,,, here let me help ya out   
https://www.bespokepost.com/store/m...1945&nb_ppi=293946777986&nb_placement=&nb_si={sourceid}&nb_li_ms=&nb_lp_ms=&nb_fii=&nb_ap=&nb_mt=&gclid=CjwKCAjwx7GYBhB7EiwA0d8oe6JTL4jVpaOT-OUUMPjrWgoudnpeei2_daTLmAHLTKKAun_f98fmxRoCwhoQAvD_BwE


----------



## iGone (Aug 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yo ,,, I know folks get busy ,, it's hard finding the time to take care of ourselves proper ,, but brah ,,, I mean ,,, here let me help ya out
> https://www.bespokepost.com/store/men-nails-luxury-grooming-kit-obsidian?b=true&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=plas&scid=scplp141945&sc_intid=141945&nbt=nb:adwords:g:18137896513:141005665672:618106690745&nb_adtype=pla&nb_kwd=&nb_ti=pla-293946777986&nb_mi=101157940&nb_pc=online&nb_pi=141945&nb_ppi=293946777986&nb_placement=&nb_si={sourceid}&nb_li_ms=&nb_lp_ms=&nb_fii=&nb_ap=&nb_mt=&gclid=CjwKCAjwx7GYBhB7EiwA0d8oe6JTL4jVpaOT-OUUMPjrWgoudnpeei2_daTLmAHLTKKAun_f98fmxRoCwhoQAvD_BwE


Link is all fucked up


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yo ,,, I know folks get busy ,, it's hard finding the time to take care of ourselves proper ,, but brah ,,, I mean ,,, here let me help ya out
> https://www.bespokepost.com/store/men-nails-luxury-grooming-kit-obsidian?b=true&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=plas&scid=scplp141945&sc_intid=141945&nbt=nb:adwords:g:18137896513:141005665672:618106690745&nb_adtype=pla&nb_kwd=&nb_ti=pla-293946777986&nb_mi=101157940&nb_pc=online&nb_pi=141945&nb_ppi=293946777986&nb_placement=&nb_si={sourceid}&nb_li_ms=&nb_lp_ms=&nb_fii=&nb_ap=&nb_mt=&gclid=CjwKCAjwx7GYBhB7EiwA0d8oe6JTL4jVpaOT-OUUMPjrWgoudnpeei2_daTLmAHLTKKAun_f98fmxRoCwhoQAvD_BwE


That's my wife's hand in one picture and my mother in law in the other. 🤣 I'll chew my nails off before they get that long.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 29, 2022)

I donated on Saturday. I always get a headache and feel light headed the rest of the day. Some people say they feel amazing after donation. I for sure couldn't lift the same day I donate.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I donated on Saturday. I always get a headache and feel light headed the rest of the day. Some people say they feel amazing after donation. I for sure couldn't lift the same day I donate.


I've never lifted after donating its usually before. But I figured I might as well take the day off since Monday's are kinda a pain in the ass for me. When I donate I'm the guy who goes pale and starts sweating really bad. 😅


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 30, 2022)

Nice relaxing day. Even donating blood went really smooth. Calories are a little high because me and wife grabbed lunch after donating. Figured it's not going to hurt eating an extra meal. The restaurant makes a great 1/3 pound hamburger.

Carbs 407.1
Protein 446.8
Fats 61.7

Calories 3972


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 31, 2022)

Today was a great leg workout. Overall I think my chest and shoulder strength is lagging the most. My legs and pulls have been slowly climbing which is fucking sweet.

Carbs 405.5
Protein 291.1
Fats 94.5

Calories 3636

Squats
355x8, 315x13

Leg press
900x11, 810x14,
Triple drop
630x16, 540x6, 450x9

Walking lunges
25x12, 25x7

Adductor
32.5x9, 17.5x21

Kickback
42.5x14, 42.5x11

Kneeling leg curls
70x17, 70x15

Seated calves
180x19, 180x12

The leg press is different than a HS leg press machine. So the weight is different. On a HS leg press I doubt I'll be pushing that much weight. Picture of the machine below.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> The leg press is different than a HS leg press machine. So the weight is different. On a HS leg press I doubt I'll be pushing that much weight. Picture of the machine below.
> View attachment 27040


It kinda looks like an angle leg press but it's on a pivot instead of having a sled. I like the back support in that position.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 31, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It kinda looks like an angle leg press but it's on a pivot instead of having a sled. I like the back support in that position.


Yeah it's my only option at the gym. The have a cable leg press but I have that already topped out. It does the job and it's an ego boost pushing that number. But taking off the weight is a fucking chore. 😅


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah it's my only option at the gym. The have a cable leg press but I have that already topped out. It does the job and it's an ego boost pushing that number. But taking off the weight is a fucking chore. 😅


Just hit up all the big guys when you're done "hey you wanna use this I'll leave the plates on for ya" 🤣

I seriously did that today because i saw some dudes i knew doing back (what i did), he said no, but then another guy yelled at me to leave them on when he saw me taking the plates off. Lol I was like phew thank god.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 31, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Just hit up all the big guys when you're done "hey you wanna use this I'll leave the plates on for ya" 🤣
> 
> I seriously did that today because i saw some dudes i knew doing back (what i did), he said no, but then another guy yelled at me to leave them on when he saw me taking the plates off. Lol I was like phew thank god.


That's actually not a bad idea. 🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> That's actually not a bad idea. 🤣


Where I'm at we seriously have to take all the plates off too because we have lots of seniors that can't even lift those things. The one time I didn't do it, some little old lady came up behind me and asked me to, and I felt like an asshole for leaving them on and I had just forgot.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 31, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Where I'm at we seriously have to take all the plates off too because we have lots of seniors that can't even lift those things. The one time I didn't do it, some little old lady came up behind me and asked me to, and I felt like an asshole for leaving them on and I had just forgot.


It's the same at mine. It's part of the hospital and they to a bunch of rehabilitation for people. So I usually just clean the weights off so the staff doesn't have to. I don't mind it. If you lift it you should put it away.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah it's my only option at the gym. The have a cable leg press but I have that already topped out. It does the job and it's an ego boost pushing that number. But taking off the weight is a fucking chore. 😅


That's a good machine, I'd take that in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## hembert56 (Aug 31, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Deadlifts: 225x10, 315x8, 335x7, 365x4 , 315x7
> 
> Wide grip pull down: 145x12, 150x12, 155x12, 160x10
> 
> ...



Can't open the links. Sure the access to everyone.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> That's a good machine, I'd take that in a heartbeat!!!


It is nice. The gym is good but extremely limited on equipment. But I'll make it work one way or another.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 31, 2022)

hembert56 said:


> Can't open the links. Sure the access to everyone.


Yeah I could never get them to load. It was just me leg pressing.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> It is nice. The gym is good but extremely limited on equipment. But I'll make it work one way or another.


Hey, many people have gotten huge with bare bones equipment, a barbell, plates, bench, rack.

Sometimes less options is the way to go, concentrate on progressing what you do have.

You're doing awesome, you'll be fine. I have no doubts. @RiR0 set you up on a great path.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hey, many people have gotten huge with bare bones equipment, a barbell, plates, bench, rack.
> 
> Sometimes less options is the way to go, concentrate on progressing what you do have.
> 
> You're doing awesome, you'll be fine. I have no doubts. @RiR0 set you up on a great path.


Thanks man. That's how I look at it. I'll just keep building as far as I can. And I'll always appreciate @RiR0 for point me down the right path. I love to lift. I'm not the strongest or the biggest person. But I'm definitely bigger and stronger then I was. That's really all I give a shit about.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 1, 2022)

Fuck my legs hurt. Today was a rest day. 

Carbs 399.4
Protein 348.1
Fats 89.7

Calories 3797

😭 My poor legs.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 2, 2022)

Workout was pretty good untill about halfway threw. But weight is still moving up. So it's a win in my world

Carbs 434.4
Protein 353.9
Fat 70.1

Calories 3784

Dumbbell incline
90x14, 90x10

Smith machine Decline press
245x11, 235x11

Pec deck
200x15, 200x15
Triple drop set
170x17, 130x11, 100x10

Everything went down hill from here. Ran into a buddy. He hates that his wife rushed to buy this house with problems. He got screwed on property taxes. About 30 minutes of issues. So I got cold and rushed on time. So only had about a minute break between sets.

Barbell shoulder press
135x6, 105x14

Cable laterals
17.5x12, 17.5x13
The short minute rest between shoulder press and laterals really turned me into a pussy. Did shit for reps.

Dips machine
240x12, 240x8

Cable tricep
78.5x10, 62.5x17


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Workout was pretty good untill about halfway threw. But weight is still moving up. So it's a win in my world
> 
> Carbs 434.4
> Protein 353.9
> ...


Looking solid bud!!! 

Next time tell your buddy that you're interested in hearing his problems, that you're there for him, AFTER your workout.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Looking solid bud!!!
> 
> Next time tell your buddy that you're interested in hearing his problems, that you're there for him, AFTER your workout.


Thanks man. Yeah I'm too nice these days.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Thanks man. Yeah I'm too nice these days.


It was either Mike Wyck or Dusty that said that hint. Seems like good advice, without pissing off the buddy.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was either Mike Wyck or Dusty that said that hint. Seems like good advice, without pissing off the buddy.


Na. I'm not worried about pissing anyone off. Some people just need an ear ever once and a while. If it was every time I walked in there I'd probably be a dick about it. We aren't that good of friends. 😅


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Na. I'm not worried about pissing anyone off. Some people just need an ear ever once and a while. If it was every time I walked in there I'd probably be a dick about it. We aren't that good of friends. 😅


Then try this approach... You can talk to me while you load and unload plates for me. 😂


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 3, 2022)

Alright I'm ready to be shamed for poor food decisions today. For all you that might of been raised the same way. It was always easy, cheap, and bulk meals at the old trailer house. Spaghetti, chili, cold chicken from the deli, the dollar menu, or my favorite Mac cheese with hamburger in it. O yeah 10/10 tv dinners. 😅 I haven't eaten any of that shit in years except a box of Mac and cheese with hamburger. It's stupid simple and I love it. So calories of the day.

Rest day

Carbs 391.6
Protein 339.4
Fats 140.5

Calories 4188

I have a simple method of adding up the calories for hamburger Mac and cheese. One box and one pound of hamburger. And I eat the entire fucking thing. 😁


----------



## PZT (Sep 3, 2022)

Wait till I post mine and you won’t be to worried lol


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Alright I'm ready to be shamed for poor food decisions today. For all you that might of been raised the same way. It was always easy, cheap, and bulk meals at the old trailer house. Spaghetti, chili, cold chicken from the deli, the dollar menu, or my favorite Mac cheese with hamburger in it. O yeah 10/10 tv dinners. 😅 I haven't eaten any of that shit in years except a box of Mac and cheese with hamburger. It's stupid simple and I love it. So calories of the day.
> 
> Rest day
> 
> ...


Ramen noodles and SpaghettiO's was the vast majority of our meals growing up, so I get it. Groceries cut too much into mom and dad's booze, drugs, and gambling money. 🤣


----------



## Yano (Sep 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ramen noodles and SpaghettiO's was the vast majority of our meals growing up, so I get it. Groceries cut too much into mom and dad's booze, drugs, and gambling money. 🤣


Nothing like dear ol Dad leaving you and your little brother an sister on line for free cheese n powdered milk in the park while he runs to the liquor store for a half pint and a pack of luckys .... Christmas memories  ...ahhh ...*walks off singing jingle bells...


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 3, 2022)

Just catching up on the log bro. Doing awesome work and glad to see the weight still moving up. You look incredible bro. I need your BF%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just catching up on the log bro. Doing awesome work and glad to see the weight still moving up. You look incredible bro. I need your BF%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Anything is possible big guy. I think you could definitely achieve it if you wanted to.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ramen noodles and SpaghettiO's was the vast majority of our meals growing up, so I get it. Groceries cut too much into mom and dad's booze, drugs, and gambling money. 🤣


Same here. Best thing that happened to me was my grandparents taking me and my brother in. We definitely had those floating around in the kitchen. 😅


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 4, 2022)

So today sucked ass. I was a little tired going into the gym because I got off work at 8 a.m this morning and slept about 5 hours. But that's nothing new. Started with pull overs that were not my best. Even after warming up I felt tired and achy every where. Moved on to deadlifts. Couple reps with 135, 225, and 315 just to loosen up. 315 felt heavy as shit. So I figured I'd work with that since obviously I just didn't have the energy. I shit you not after deadlifts I had nothing left. So I called it quits.

Going to take a week off. It seems like my workouts are suffering more often then they should. The way it looks one day I'll smash the weights. After a day's rest my next workout is complete trash or just mediocre. If I remember right May was the last time I had a week off.

Carbs 340.5
Protein 293.5
Fats 122.1

Calories 3634


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 4, 2022)

Sometimes it is more productive to take a rest week and get a good reset. The older I get, the more I am figuring this out. If I don't take the rest when my body is telling me to, I end up hurt.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 4, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Sometimes it is more productive to take a rest week and get a good reset. The older I get, the more I am figuring this out. If I don't take the rest when my body is telling me to, I end up hurt.


Second this ^^ 

Plus you always come back from a week break way stronger than when you left.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 5, 2022)

Rest day

Carbs 450.9
Protein 337.6
Fats 61.3

Calories 3705


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Rest day
> 
> Carbs 450.9
> Protein 337.6
> ...


High carb rest day.... Savage. 🤗


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> High carb rest day.... Savage. 🤗


I'm still not the best with nutrition and diet. I'm still working on that. Bought some powdered Gatorade off Amazon and i love that shit. So carbs got a little high in me today. 😅


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 6, 2022)

Still taking some time off.

Carbs 298
Protein 495
Fat 52.1

Calories 3640


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Still taking some time off.
> 
> Carbs 298
> Protein 495
> ...


If you're that close you gotta throw the 2.5s on each side and go for 500.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 11, 2022)

Alright I'm back at it. Today I felt really good. Joints weren't hurting and still had plenty of juice in the gas tank too push threw even after a 12 hour shift.

I didn't log calories the past few days because it would just bore the shit out of everyone. But pretty much daily average was 3500 cal.

Carbs 382
Protein 394
Fats 48.8

Calories 3544

Pullovers
115x10, 115x10

Deadlifts
405x8, 405x5

Neutral grip pulldowns
230x8, 210x12

One arm dumbbell row
95x12, 95x10

Pullups
20 lbs dumbbell
9

Rear delt flys
35x18, 35x17

One arm db curls
45x6, 35x13, 25x19


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 11, 2022)

when ur listing ur macros are you counting the protein manually or is an app doing it and including incomplete proteins? 500 sounds insane whatd u eat this day?


hard_gains said:


> Still taking some time off.
> 
> Carbs 298
> Protein 495
> ...


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 11, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> when ur listing ur macros are you counting the protein manually or is an app doing it and including incomplete proteins? 500 sounds insane whatd u eat this day?


I just let the app add the shit up. Yes I also count the incomplete protein as protein. Dont focused on the amount of food of the meals. I'll split up the dinner into two meals. I think I fucked up on the chicken. Because I actually gave one to my wife and forced her to eat it and forgot to subtract the difference. Also I don't eat 12 pieces of bread at once. Usually just 6.

I don't believe the app is all that accurate at times and I'm not going to manually count everything because I'm not competing for anything. Nutriention is where I still fall short. Eating isn't hard but timing, making sure to evenly space it out, and eating enough of the right food is. 

My job sucks ass because I can't pull a truck over and eat every 2 to 3 hours. Or walk off the dock to go snack. So the Gatorade, humapro, protein bar, and jerky is all I can do on a forklift.


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 11, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I just let the app add the shit up. Yes I also count the incomplete protein as protein. Dont focused on the amount of food of the meals. I'll split up the dinner into two meals. I think I fucked up on the chicken. Because I actually gave one to my wife and forced her to eat it and forgot to subtract the difference. Also I don't eat 12 pieces of bread at once. Usually just 6.
> 
> I don't believe the app is all that accurate at times and I'm not going to manually count everything because I'm not competing for anything. Nutriention is where I still fall short. Eating isn't hard but timing, making sure to evenly space it out, and eating enough of the right food is.
> 
> ...


oh well thats still practically all complete protein as far as I can see


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 12, 2022)

A little late posting. But took the day off Sunday. 

Carbs 308
Protein 341
Fats 106

Calories 3557


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 13, 2022)

Might pull back on deadlifts just a bit. Still had a good workout but the back pump was really messing with my workout. Which I'm assuming is because my back was still tore up from deadlifts the day before yesterday.

Or maybe I'm just a pussy. Also very likely. 

Carbs 343
Protein 351
Fats 77

Calories 3478


Kneeling hamstring curl
110x7, 90x11

Smith hack squats
355x8, 325x10
Drop set
225x13

Single leg press
200x17, 200x15

Leg extension
190x16
Triple drop set
150x13, 120x7, 90x5

Seated leg curls
130x7, 110x13

Adductor
27.5x14
15 second break between last two sets
+5,+3

Seated calves
180x17, 180x16

Abs


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 13, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I just let the app add the shit up. Yes I also count the incomplete protein as protein. Dont focused on the amount of food of the meals. I'll split up the dinner into two meals. I think I fucked up on the chicken. Because I actually gave one to my wife and forced her to eat it and forgot to subtract the difference. Also I don't eat 12 pieces of bread at once. Usually just 6.
> 
> I don't believe the app is all that accurate at times and I'm not going to manually count everything because I'm not competing for anything. Nutriention is where I still fall short. Eating isn't hard but timing, making sure to evenly space it out, and eating enough of the right food is.
> 
> ...


What app is that? 

Edit: saw you answered my second question already


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What app is that?
> 
> Edit: saw you answered my second question already


Lose it on Google Play.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 13, 2022)

Maybe try taurine for the lower back pumps. I’ve heard people mention this. (2-5 grams)


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 13, 2022)

Back pumps are the worst Man. Are you currently running any dbol or other orals? For some reason dbol used to always give me terrible pumps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 13, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Maybe try taurine for the lower back pumps. I’ve heard people mention this. (2-5 grams)


I'll check it out. Thanks man.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Back pumps are the worst Man. Are you currently running any dbol or other orals? For some reason dbol used to always give me terrible pumps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I've never taken dbol. Just finished up a deca and test run about 3 weeks ago and just on 200 test.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 13, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> No I've never taken dbol. Just finished up a deca and test run about 3 weeks ago and just on 200 test.



Maybe you just got too fucking big bro lol. How was the deca? Taurine may help like the Wall said. I used to take it twice a day when I would get them. Seemed to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 13, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> No I've never taken dbol. Just finished up a deca and test run about 3 weeks ago and just on 200 test.



Maybe you just got too fucking big bro lol. How was the deca? Taurine may help like the Wall said. I used to take it twice a day when I would get them. Seemed to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Maybe you just got too fucking big bro lol. How was the deca? Taurine may help like the Wall said. I used to take it twice a day when I would get them. Seemed to help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Na. I didn't grow much. Strength went up quite a bit. My food is the problem. I'm thinking next cycle my calories should be around 4000k. It was a lesson learned for sure. Trial and error my guy.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 13, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Na. I didn't grow much. Strength went up quite a bit. My food is the problem. I'm thinking next cycle my calories should be around 4000k. It was a lesson learned for sure. Trial and error my guy.


How long did you run it for?


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How long did you run it for?


16 weeks.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 13, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> 16 weeks.


After the water weight burned off what was the net gain?


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> After the water weight burned off what was the net gain?


Honestly nothing to right home about. I literally just gained strength and not shit for size. This was my second run with deca. So far I still weigh at 184 ish.

My first run was earlier this year and it was extremely low dose because I've never used it. And just wanted to see if I would have deca dick or any depression with it. Jumped off for a month then did bloods. Decided to jump back on after it all checked out.

Honestly I probably could have done better if I was pushing harder on calories in the beginning. I was at 3000 to 3200 calories a day and the scale didn't do shit. My carbs and calories were to low because I wasn't tracking as closely as I am now.

Pros strength was great and did gain some definition.

Cons no actual size increase.

This cycle was 400/400 test and deca.

This is all theatrical. I'm actually natty.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 14, 2022)

Rest day

Carbs 395
Protein 352
Fats. 69

Calories 3609


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 15, 2022)

Today's lift was kinda trash. Which I should of know between low sleep and also off the blast. So these next few days I wouldn't be surprised if the weight dips down a little so I can meet my rep range. 

Also my push (bench/shoulder press) has always been my weakest body part. Not sure if it's all mental or if my body is just that weak. I feel like I push myself hard and I'm definitely sore as shit. So I'm doing something right or I'm doing everything very very wrong. 😁

Carbs 309
Protein 361
Fats 99

Calories 3571

Db Bench
100x4, 75x13
Figured let's try dumbbells for a while. Thought I would be a fucking beast and throw up this hundos but my body said fuck you after 4 reps. So ego crushed and will adjust to 90 to 80 pounds.

Plate loaded press
325x3, 315x5, 275x10

Smith High incline
210x5, 190x10
Threw on a 5 pounds because with how it was going the extra 10 pounds would of fucked me.

Smith Close grip flat bench
185x10, 185x7

Cable Flys
32.5x17, 32.5x12

Dumbbell lateral raises
45x12, 40x17

Cable tricep extension
77.5x13, 77.5x12


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 15, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Today's lift was kinda trash. Which I should of know between low sleep and also off the blast. So these next few days I wouldn't be surprised if the weight dips down a little so I can meet my rep range.
> 
> Also my push (bench/shoulder press) has always been my weakest body part. Not sure if it's all mental or if my body is just that weak. I feel like I push myself hard and I'm definitely sore as shit. So I'm doing something right or I'm doing everything very very wrong. 😁


I’d be willing to bet a lot, if not all of it, is mental. I get in my own head so bad sometimes it’s pathetic. I’ve been reading more of Josh Bryant’s mental approaches for his athletes lately And trying to apply some of those methods.  To quote the man with more World Series rings than anybody else, “half this game is 90% mental”


----------



## Thewall (Sep 15, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Today's lift was kinda trash. Which I should of know between low sleep and also off the blast. So these next few days I wouldn't be surprised if the weight dips down a little so I can meet my rep range.
> 
> Also my push (bench/shoulder press) has always been my weakest body part. Not sure if it's all mental or if my body is just that weak. I feel like I push myself hard and I'm definitely sore as shit. So I'm doing something right or I'm doing everything very very wrong. 😁
> 
> ...


Don’t forget training for size you will not see the same strength gains as if you were training for strength. You are hitting those muscles hard so they are fatigued. When I train to failure I always go down in strength my next workout. I don’t think your numbers are weak either for your body weight.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 16, 2022)

Rest day

Carbs 326
Protein 338
Fat 80

Calories 3376


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 17, 2022)

Moved up the weight and was still able to hit some of the rep ranges so small victories. Body felt good going in. After the seated row I had to take about 4 minute rest. But I'm pretty happy with how today went.

Carbs 335
Protein 438
Fats 56

Calories 3596

Lat pulldown
220x7, 190x11

Barbell row
245x7, 205x11

Seated row machine
210x10, 210x9
Triple drop set
160x14, 130x9, 100x6

One arm dumbbell row
90x11, 90x11

Cable reverse flys
17.5x14,3,1

Single arm db curl
45x7, 40x10

Hammer curls
30x16,


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 17, 2022)

Looking good man..What are you weighing in at?


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Na. I didn't grow much. Strength went up quite a bit. My food is the problem. I'm thinking next cycle my calories should be around 4000k. It was a lesson learned for sure. Trial and error my guy.



Absolutely bro. Even though it makes us mad as fuck at the end of a cycle realizing things we wish we had known on cycle. It is what it is. Onward and upward my friend. Next go round you know what to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

Fuck bro. Just realized how far behind I had gotten on your log and how far behind my response to yours was. You’re looking fucking awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 18, 2022)

Today was a rest day. Food and sleep was trash. Got off work slept 2 hours then went to a funeral and had a ton of other shit to do. Lost all interest in food after the funeral. Saddest shit ever.

Carbs 222
Protein 212
Fat 118

Calories not enough.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 21, 2022)

Been slacking these past couple days. Had a funeral, company softball game, and a basket ball game. So counting calories and the gym got pushed off. Also that was my first time playing softball and not going to lie pretty much my entire core is beat up. It just shows how unathletic I really am. 😅

Rest day these past few days.

Carbs 307
Protein 386
Fats 75

Calories 3447


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Been slacking these past couple days. Had a funeral, company softball game, and a basket ball game. So counting calories and the gym got pushed off. Also that was my first time playing softball and not going to lie pretty much my entire core is beat up. It just shows how unathletic I really am.
> 
> Rest day these past few days.
> 
> ...



Brother it happens, don’t beat yourself up. Accept it and drive on. Make up for it in next weeks workouts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Brother it happens, don’t beat yourself up. Accept it and drive on. Make up for it in next weeks workouts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure. I really enjoyed playing softball. Hoping we can keep it going. Allot of the drivers at my terminal are on the heavy side and want to lose weight but don't really want to change up their diets. Trucking and gas station food are a match in heaven some say. 😆


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 22, 2022)

Not going to lie skipped a couple workouts because my groin is still sore from the running around this weekend. Figured today I wouldn't be at my best.

Carbs 281
Protein 364
Fats 90

Calories 3390

Squats
355x5, 315x12

Leg press
900x11, 810x14,
Triple drop
630x16, 540x7, 450x3

Walking lunges
25x0 25x0
groin is sore as shit.

Adductor
32.5x0, 17.5x0
Same reason as above

Kickback
42.5x10, 42.5x10

Kneeling leg curls
70x17

Seated calves
180x15


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Not going to lie skipped a couple workouts because my groin is still sore from the running around this weekend. Figured today I wouldn't be at my best.
> 
> Carbs 281
> Protein 364
> ...


It all starts with kickbacks for your legs bro.. 🤣 glad to see you back at it buddy! Hope the groin heals up!


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 22, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> It all starts with kickbacks for your legs bro.. 🤣 glad to see you back at it buddy! Hope the groin heals up!


Yeah. I'll always bounce back. Just sore as shit from sprinting around. Probably need to throw in some sprints because my cardio is trash. 😅


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah. I'll always bounce back. Just sore as shit from sprinting around. Probably need to throw in some sprints because my cardio is trash. 😅


I heard that man! It's crazy how different stimulus can hit the muscles. My cardio is trash as well lol I am trying to get small sessions in but definitely want to hit it harder!


----------



## Stickler (Sep 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> So today sucked ass. I was a little tired going into the gym because I got off work at 8 a.m this morning and slept about 5 hours. But that's nothing new. Started with pull overs that were not my best. Even after warming up I felt tired and achy every where. Moved on to deadlifts. Couple reps with 135, 225, and 315 just to loosen up. 315 felt heavy as shit. So I figured I'd work with that since obviously I just didn't have the energy. I shit you not after deadlifts I had nothing left. So I called it quits.
> 
> Going to take a week off. It seems like my workouts are suffering more often then they should. The way it looks one day I'll smash the weights. After a day's rest my next workout is complete trash or just mediocre. If I remember right May was the last time I had a week off.
> 
> ...


Sounds well deserved man, you're pretty religious with this log. Keep it up, you look great. And taking off just might prevent an injury instead of a misjudged set weight while tired.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Today was a rest day. Food and sleep was trash. Got off work slept 2 hours then went to a funeral and had a ton of other shit to do. Lost all interest in food after the funeral. Saddest shit ever.
> 
> Carbs 222
> Protein 212
> ...


Sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 22, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sorry for your loss bro.


It wasn't anyone in my family or that I personally knew.. Just a good friend from work who lost his 3 month old daughter. Just a very sad thing to happen to a good person.


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 23, 2022)

...


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 24, 2022)

I did drop the weight on the incline but upped it on decline by a smidge.

Carbs 271
Protein 395
Fats 66

Calories 3258
I figured I should just ride out around 3200 calories from here. It's a little over maintenance but keeps the energy levels up and don't feel like I really need to lean out. 

Dumbbell incline
85x12, 85x10

Smith machine Decline press
250x7, 235x10

Pec deck
200x17, 200x14
Triple drop set
170x14, 130x8, 100x11

Dumbbell shoulder press
60x7, 40x20

Cable laterals
17.5x17, 17.5x14

Dips
30 lb
9+3 at body weight
3+3 at body weight

Cable tricep
82.5x12, 72.5x14

Standing calves
315x21, 315x15


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 26, 2022)

Carbs 197
Protein 405
Fats 88

Calories 3200

Pullovers
115x10, 115x17

Hex bar Deadlifts
405x10, 405x8
Definitely enjoyed doing these. And my back is definitely not as fucked up as usual.

Neutral grip pulldowns
230x7, 215x9

One arm dumbbell row
100x10, 95x12

Pullups
20 lbs dumbbell
9

Rear delt flys
35x18, 35x18

One arm db curls
45x6, 35x12, 30x16


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 26, 2022)

I like the Hex bar too. Nice work today


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 29, 2022)

I skipped yesterday do to working so late. But felt pretty good going in. Went up a couple reps which is a win in my world. Also added taurine that seems to be helping.

Carbs 338
Protein 344
Fats 62

Calories 3286

Kneeling hamstring curl
110x8, 90x14

Smith hack squats
355x8, 325x11
Drop set
225x14

Single leg press
225x20, 225x20
I used a cybex leg press this time and enjoyed it more then the leg press machine I usually use.

Leg extension
190x17
Triple drop set
150x13, 120x8, 90x5

Seated leg curls
130x6, 110x14

Adductor
27.5x16
15 second break between last two sets
+5,+2

Seated calves
180x18, 180x16


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 1, 2022)

Today was a fucking shit show. Everything felt heavy as fuck and I just felt drain. I get I'm hitting the gym after work so I'm pretty mentally drained but physically I should be all right. I drive a semi and forklift for fucks sake so can't be that tired. I'm not losing size or slacking on eating. Still weighing around 185.

Carbs 296
Protein 319
Fat 103

Calories 3387

Db Bench
90x7, 80x10

Plate loaded press
315x4, 275x7

incline bb bench
185x7, 155x13
Old man was on the Smith machine for over 30 minutes so had to mix it up. I'll leave the old timers alone but if it was a younger guy I'd tell him to hurry the hell up.

Close grip dumbbell press
100x13, 100x12
Just used one dumbbell and palmed it at each end

Cable Flys
32.5x16, 32.5x12

Dumbbell lateral raises
30x21, 30x18

Cable tricep extension
77.5x13
Stopped after one set because left elbow hurts like a mother fucker. I've tried skull crushers, rope and v bar tricep extension and shit just burns like hell. Seems like overhead db tricep hurts the least but maybe I'll try out some single arm shit.

I'm a weak bitch but my wife said she will still touch my peepee so I have that going for me. She also said something about the size of the boat or something but I blocked her out. To worried about losing those gains. 😏


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 1, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Today was a fucking shit show. Everything felt heavy as fuck and I just felt drain. I get I'm hitting the gym after work so I'm pretty mentally drained but physically I should be all right. I drive a semi and forklift for fucks sake so can't be that tired. I'm not losing size or slacking on eating. Still weighing around 185.
> 
> Carbs 296
> Protein 319
> ...


I do the same type of work, sounds easy but tends to take it out of you. Have you tried going before work if possible?


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I do the same type of work, sounds easy but tends to take it out of you. Have you tried going before work if possible?


I can't because my gym closes at 7:30 p.m. I work overnight so I don't even wake up until 7 p.m. most days. So after work is the only time that works here. All other gyms that are 24 hours are 30 minutes out of the way. Rural Iowa has nothing close. I actually prefer waking up and hitting the gym. Just cant swing it right now. Unless I never want to see the family.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I do the same type of work, sounds easy but tends to take it out of you. Have you tried going before work if possible?


I'm just being a pussy. A pre workout would help every once and a while but I just don't like getting caffeine up if I'm just crashing after the workout.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 1, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I'm just being a pussy. A pre workout would help every once and a while but I just don't like getting caffeine up if I'm just crashing after the workout.


I feel that. I hate using preworkouts. Are you working out fasted?


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I feel that. I hate using preworkouts. Are you working out fasted?


No sir. It's mostly mental and probably some physical. I'm usually still pretty wiped from legs couple days after. Just keep on moving on. I can't win them all. I could start yelling and get amped up but the older fokes might call the police. 😆 It's a hospital owned gym so not a very hard core group.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 3, 2022)

😁 Like he said I feel redeemed

Felt pretty fucking good today. No records shattered or anything just felt good with what I was lifting.

Calories are on the high side this weekend. I was busy so just grabbed food without tracking it. 

Lat pulldown
220x7, 190x13

Barbell row
245x8, 205x12

Seated row machine
210x11, 210x10
Triple drop set
160x15, 130x8, 100x8

One arm dumbbell row
80x16, 70x17

Cable reverse flys
17.5x15,3,1

Ez bar curl
60x9, 40x14
Just weight on the bar no idea what it weighs

Hammer curls
30x13, 30x11

Abs


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 6, 2022)

My body is tired. Workout was great tho. Broke even on 355 but upped the weight 10 pounds on the second set of squats. Must be a mental issue because it doesn't make any sense I double my reps with dropping only 30 pounds on the second set. 

Also upped the weight on the drop sets on leg press. But fuck yeah a great workout. 

Carbs 259
Protein 334
Fats 90

Calories 3182

Squats
355x5, 325x10

Leg press
900x12, 900x8
Triple drop
720x12, 630x5, 540x3

Walking lunges
25x12

Adductor
32.5x10, 17.5x18

Kickback
Skipped because fuck kickback's. I'll get her next round.

Kneeling leg curls
70x17, 70x12

Seated calves
180x18, 120x15


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 9, 2022)

Gym was closing so had to skip calves and tricep.

Carbs 145
Protein 383
Fats 160
Don't judge me. I couldn't help myself with the beef ribs

Calories 3552

Dumbbell incline
90x10, 85x8

Smith machine Decline press
250x8, 235x9

Pec deck
200x17, 200x15
Triple drop set
170x14, 130x12, 100x11

Dumbbell shoulder press
60x5, 40x23

Cable laterals
17.5x21, 17.5x18

Dip machine
220x15, 220x13


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 11, 2022)

Playing kinda loose with calories today peeps. Workout was sweet. 

Pullovers
115x10, 115x7

Hex bar Deadlifts
425x8, 425x8

Neutral grip pulldowns
230x9, 215x11

One arm dumbbell row
100x10, 95x11

Pullups
20 lbs dumbbell
6

Rear delt flys
35x20, 35x16

One arm db curls
45x8, 40x10, 35x13


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 14, 2022)

Decided to start dropping the calories some. See if I can lean out some.

Carbs 245
Protein 298
Fats 46

Calories 2586

Kneeling hamstring curl
110x10, 100x10

Smith hack squats
355x9, 325x11
Drop set
225x12

Single leg press
315x16, 315x16

Leg extension
190x16
Triple drop set
150x15, 120x8, 90x5

Seated leg curls
130x7, 110x12

Adductor
27.5x15
15 second break between last two sets
+5,+4

Seated calves
180x21, 180x16

Abs


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 14, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Skipped because fuck kickback's.


Bruh.. what would brother Kickback do? Repent before the Lord and the Pump will cleanse your sins! 🤣


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 14, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Bruh.. what would brother Kickback do? Repent before the Lord and the Pump will cleanse your sins! 🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 14, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 30166


Hot how you can barely see some side boob popping out on that chic.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm trying to just maintain on size for now. I'm going to hold off on a blast until March. I'm going to be running hcg to get some juice built up and see if I can pump a kid in the wife. From the last blood work my Fsh and lh are tanked for obvious reasons. So yeah wife says I need to hold off on blasting which I'm good with if booty is bouncing my way.

Body weight is dropping.
180 to 183 pounds depending on the day

Carbs 198
Protein 372
Fats 62

Calories 2838

Db Bench
90x10, 80x12

Plate loaded press
315x5, 265x9

Smith incline shoulder press
155x15, 155x12

Close grip Smith press
185x10, 185x7

Cable Flys
32.5x17, 32.5x16

Dumbbell lateral raises
40x21, 40x18

Cable tricep extension
82.5x12, 82.5x12

Standing calf raise
315x22, 315x15


----------



## PZT (Oct 17, 2022)

Good luck with the creampies


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 19, 2022)

Been slacking on tracking calories yesterday. Passed out before I could post. 

Lat pulldown
220x8, 195x11

Barbell row
245x8, 215x10

Seated row machine
210x11, 210x10
Triple drop set
160x8, 130x6, 100x10

One arm dumbbell row
80x19, 70x17

Cable reverse flys
17.5x10,4

Ez bar curl
70x8, 50x12
Just weight on the bar no idea what it weighs

Hammer curls
30x15, 30x11


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 21, 2022)

Great workout. 

Carbs 221
Protein 344
 Fats 91

Calories 3079

Squats
355x7, 325x11

Leg press
900x11, 900x11
Triple drop
720x12 630x8, 540x7

Walking lunges
20x16, 20x15

Adductor
32.5x7, 17.5x17

Kickback
Skipped

Kneeling leg curls
70x17, 70x16

Seated calves
180x20, 120x17


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 27, 2022)

Slacking these days. Haven't been tracking calories. Dinner is the only thing that's changing from day to day. Workouts are feeling good. Need to start adding cardio back in my life. Been a lazy fuck.

Body weight: 183 lbs.

2 days ago

Dumbbell incline
90x11, 80x12

Smith machine Decline press
250x6, 225x10
Could of been better the Smith machine was sticking really bad.

Pec deck
200x19, 200x15
Triple drop set
170x17, 130x10, 100x12

Dumbbell shoulder press
55x12, 45x20

Cable laterals
22.5x16, 22.5x10

Dip machine
220x16, 220x15

Tricep db extensions
85x10

Seated calves
180x23, 180x21

Today

Hex bar Deadlifts
425x11, 425x10

Pullover
115x8, 100x12

Neutral grip pulldowns
235x8, 215x11

One arm dumbbell row
100x11, 95x12

Pullups
20 lbs dumbbell
7

Rear delt flys
35x21, 35x16

One arm db curls
45x8, 40x11, 35x15


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 31, 2022)

Yesterday
Hit my old gym up with a buddy. Haven't had a workout partner before to help rep out a couple more at the end of my rep. It was a kick ass day for sure. 

Magnum Plate loaded press
405x9, 365x10
Love this machine. Smaller grip and not as wide starting out. Different brand of press machine then the one at my usual gym. 

Db bench
90x6, 75x11

Smith incline shoulder press
185x7, 155x11

Close grip Smith press
185x10, 185x6

Cable Flys
40x21, 20x20

Dumbbell lateral raises
30x22, 30x21

Cable tricep extension
120x20, 120x17

Today

Kneeling hamstring curl
120x6, 100x11

Squats
365x7, 325x11
Drop set
225x13
Was supposed to be Smith machine hack squats but the machine is fucked up. Sticking really like it needs greased or new bearings or something.

Single leg press
315x18, 315x15

Leg extension
190x17
Triple drop set
150x7, 120x4, 90x3

Seated leg curls
130x7, 110x11

Adductor
27.5x0
Skipped because of time crunch

Seated calves
180x25, 180x21


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 31, 2022)

Hi


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 31, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Hi


Stranger danger......

Hey there big guy. 😘


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 3, 2022)

Definitely was still extremely sore and tired going into this workout. Probably should of rested another day but fuck it.

Lat pulldown
220x8, 195x10

Barbell row
245x7, 215x11

Seated row machine
210x10, 210x10
Triple drop set
160x8, 130x6, 100x9

Chest supported dumbbell row
75x12, 65x16

Cable reverse flys
17.5x13,5,4

Ez bar curl
70x7, 50x14
Just weight on the bar no idea what it weighs

Hammer curls
30x11, 30x11

Looking a little squishy which is fine. It's winter and just on a cruise currently so not sweating it. Next cycle is still a long while off.


----------



## PZT (Nov 3, 2022)

Thought these pics had a harder more vascular look #nopenis


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 3, 2022)

PZT said:


> Thought these pics had a harder more vascular look #nopenis


I'll take a naked in the next one. To me I look squishy. I'm always going to think I'm a fat weak fuck regardless how I look or how much I lift.


----------



## Achillesking (Nov 3, 2022)

Look good man. Those hillbilly Iowa gay porn star tattoos really fit too!!!!


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Look good man. Those hillbilly Iowa gay porn star tattoos really fit too!!!!


First off there is no hills here. Second if you would of said trailer trash Iowa gay porn star tattoos that would of been 100% accurate.


----------



## Achillesking (Nov 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> First off there is no hills here. Second if you would have said trailer trash Iowa gay porn star tattoos that would have been 100% accurate.


I.I. I don't know geography very well 🤦‍♂️


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I.I. I don't know geography very well 🤦‍♂️


No worries. If you ask a few people in here Iowa isn't even a real place.


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I'll take a naked in the next one. To me I look squishy. I'm always going to think I'm a fat weak fuck regardless how I look or how much I lift.


I completely understand. But try to separate reality from what your brain is telling you. It's hard.


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 4, 2022)

I broke even today on legs. But weight is still going up even on low test so I'll take it for a win.

Squats
365x7, 325x11

Leg press
990x8, 900x12
Triple drop
720x12 630x8, 540x7
Yes I did 990. I counted that shit twice

Walking lunges
20x16

Adductor
32.5x7, 17.5x17

Kickback
42.5x10, 37.5x12

Kneeling leg curls
70x17, 70x15

Seated calves
200x16, 200x13


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 4, 2022)

I would have put some 5s on it and hit that grand if I could bust out 990 for 8

But awesome work, and a triple drop. Those always make me barf.


----------



## Achillesking (Nov 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I would have put some 5s on it and hit that grand if I could bust out 990 for 8
> 
> But awesome work, and a triple drop. Those always make me barf.


Like me when I look at myself in the mirror


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 4, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Like me when I look at myself in the mirror


Awwww but I still ❤ you


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I would have put some 5s on it and hit that grand if I could bust out 990 for 8
> 
> But awesome work, and a triple drop. Those always make me barf.


To be honest I feel like shit. Legs fuck me up pretty bad for a couple days for sure.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 5, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> To be honest I feel like shit. Legs fuck me up pretty bad for a couple days for sure.


I feel you on that.


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 9, 2022)

Yesterday's workout.

Weak as fuck. My eating and sleep was absolutely shit this weekend. My wife's grandmother passed so we spent the weekend helping setting up the wake. 

It's crazy how little sleep and little food will completely wreck a workout.

So I did my best with what energy I had at the moment.

Dumbbell incline
80x13, 80x9

Decline press
225x6, 185x13
Smith machine is still fucked up.

Pec deck
200x18, 200x15
Triple drop set
170x14, 130x11, 100x8

Dumbbell shoulder press
60x7, 45x16

Cable laterals
17.5x17, 17.5x16

Dip machine
220x15, 220x10

Tricep cable extensions
82.5x10, 72.5x13

Standing calves
315x20, 315x15


----------



## CJ (Nov 9, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yesterday's workout.
> 
> Weak as fuck. My eating and sleep was absolutely shit this weekend. My wife's grandmother passed so we spent the weekend helping setting up the wake.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your wife's grandma. 🥺🥺🥺


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife's grandma. 🥺🥺🥺


Thanks man


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 9, 2022)

My condolences man 😢


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 10, 2022)

Not to snazzy.

Hex bar Deadlifts
455x8, 455x7

Pullover
115x8, 100x13

Neutral grip pulldowns
235x8, 215x10

Chest supported dumbbell row
90x7, 80x11

Pullups
20 lbs dumbbell
5

Rear delt flys
40x17, 40x16

One arm db curls
45x6, 35x11, 25x19


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2022)

Did you move to a new forum?


----------

